# Win7 kloppt mir nur noch Bluescreens rein, bitte um Hilfe!



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe jetzt meinen neuen PC hier stehen und wenn ich zocken möchte,
z.B. Crysis oder Call of Duty bekomme ich nach unbestimmter Zeit Bluescreens.


Hier der Fehlerbericht:

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname: BlueScreen
Betriebsystemversion: XXX
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
BCCode: 3b
BCP1: 00000000C0000005
BCP2: FFFFF88004BF77FB
BCP3: FFFFF880072D67F0
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
C:\Windows\Minidump\080810-38922-01.dmp
C:\Users\Blabla\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-51870-0.sysdata.xml

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC449.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDEEB.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE2A4.tmp.mdmp

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname: BlueScreen
Betriebsystemversion: XXX
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
BCCode: 1a
BCP1: 0000000000041287
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
C:\Windows\Minidump\080810-27066-01.dmp
C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-34195-0.sysdata.xml


Ich habe auch noch 3 Bluescreen-Pics die ich noch nicht auf den Rechner laden konnte.

Habe jetzt dmsched durchlaufen lassen und es wurden keine Fehler gefunden.



Ansonsten hätt ich hier noch ein paar Daten zur Hardware:

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3544/pcdaten.jpg

Wenn sonst noch Fragen offen stehen, immer her damit ich versuche alles zu beantworten^^


Könnt ihr da irgendwie weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Basti


----------



## drdealgood (9. August 2010)

Erst mal müsste man rauskriegen, was der Temperatursensor 2 mit den 81° misst.

Sollte das die Northbridge sein, finde ich das im "Standby" relativ hoch, da ist die unter "Last" ja mal Ruck Zuck über 90-100°  Über die NB laufen ja irgendwie die Speicherzugriffe,die beim Zocken ja sehr hoch sind (mein ich zumindest), wenn die dann zu heiss wird, könnten dort halt Fehler entstehen und Windows steigt aus.

Bei mir z.B. ist die NB, obwohl um 600MHz übertaktet, im Normalbetrieb um die 55° und beim Zocken maximal 65° warm. Allerdings habe ich auch einen kleinen Zusatzlüfter drauf gepackt, da die NB bei mir auch immer sehr heiss wurde und beim Zocken dann gelegentlich ein "Freeze" kam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Nach den bluescreens liegt ein Speicherproblem (vermutlich RAM) vor.

Überprüfe deine RAM mit Memtest86+. Werden keine Fehler mit dem Tool angezeigt, stelle testweise im Bios die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T, Spannung der RAM auf 1,65V.

Gehe auch noch der Temperatur, wie von drdealgood vorgeschlagen, nach.


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Also den Ram habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach überprüft wie oben schon beschrieben. Da wird nichts festgestellt.
Bei diesem Memtest will der von mir ne Diskette haben, hab aber kein Laufwerk dafür oO

Was bitte ist die NorthBridge?

Wegen den Bluescreens:

1: "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT"

2: "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION"


PS: Die Command-Rate habe ich schon auf 2T gestellt.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Die Iso-Datei (Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO) auf CD brennen (...Image brennen...) und mit der CD booten.

Nach dem obigen CPU-Z Screenshot steht die Command Rate noch auf 1T. Wenn du diese aber zwischenzeitlich auf 2T stehen hast...ok.

Erhöhe noch die RAM-Spannung auf 1,65V.

Denkbar wäre noch, dass dein Prozzessor Probleme mit den CL9 Timings hat, das kommt in Einzelfällen hin und wieder vor. Dies könnte mit 8-8-8-28-36 Timings umgangen werden (Spannung muss dabei jedoch auf 1,65V bleiben).
Probiere es aber erst einmal nur mit den 1,65V.


----------



## drdealgood (9. August 2010)

Northbridge ? Wikipedia


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

So und gerade wieder nen BS und zwar beim BEENDEN! von Crysis...

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	XXX
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	50
  BCP1:	FFFFFFFFFFFFFFE8
  BCP2:	0000000000000000
  BCP3:	FFFFF880041AAA2A
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\080910-23446-01.dmp
  C:\Windows\Temp\WER-32261-0.sysdata.xml

Bluescreen: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

dxgmms1.sys


Habe leider keinen Brenner im PC, da muss ich meinen Bruder mal die Tage fragen.
Aber das kann doch echt nich angehen.

Da gibt man so viel Geld aus und denkt sich "Ja cool, jetzt haste nen schnelles System" und was is?
Nur Bluescreens...


Wie erhöhe ich denn die Volt der Ram? Is klar dases im Bios is aber ich hab da gerade nen paar Spannungen gesehen.
Einfach die wo "DRAM" dran steht erhöhen?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2010)

Es gibt auch ne memtest86+ Version die man auf nem USB Stick lauen lassen kann und sowas wirste schon haben. 

Siehe: Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Ok, habs drauf, was jetzt? Im Bios von dem Teil aus Booten lassen? Wie kann ich denn das laufwerk G booten lassen?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2010)

Du steckst den USB Stick rein, startest Windows neu. Und wenn der BIOS Bildschirm kommt startest du das Boot-Menü vom BIOS. Welche Taste das ist musst du selbst rausinden. Meist ist es eine F Taste.
Im Menü dann den USB Stick auswählen und dann sollte er davon booten.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Was für ein Motherboard hast du denn?


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

So, habs jetzt über eine Stunde durchlaufen lassen. 8 Tests sind durchgelaufen und 0 Fehler gefunden.

Kann man das eigentlich durchlaufen lassen bis er es automatisch beendet? Dann mach ich das über Nacht.


Ich habe das Mainboard: -> Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2010)

memtest86+ beendet sich nicht automatisch. Das läuft solange bis du es anhältst.


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Na was mach ich denn jetzt... Die BS hören nicht auf -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Spannung der RAM hast du schon auf 1,65V gesetzt? (MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) -> System Voltage Control [Manual] -> DRAM Voltage Control [1,65V])

Danach bitte noch einmal einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Ok, werde ich mal machen. Gib mir 10 Min^^

EDIT:
1,65 ging nicht. 1,64 schon und das nächste wäre 1,66 und da wars rot markiert, 
deshalb habe ich dann 1,64 genommen. Ich mache jetzt den Screeny.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

1,64V ist erst einmal OK. 1,66V gingen Notfalls auch noch (mehr aber nicht).


----------



## drdealgood (9. August 2010)

Zunächst sind Deine Speicher schon mal NICHT in der QVL Deines Mainboards  muss nichts heissen, aber kann.

Dann bitte kontrollieren ob die Rams auch in den blauen Bänken stecken.

Testweise mal die Speicher runtertakten (1200 oder 1066 MHz) um zu schaun ob die Dose dann stabil geht.


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Die RAM-Riegel sitzen in den blauen Steckplätzen. Ich werde es jetzt erstmal bei der Spannungsänderung belassen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Viel Glück!


----------



## drdealgood (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2010)

Wie willste den den EPS Stecker falsch drauf bekommen?


----------



## drdealgood (9. August 2010)

Falsch rum mein ich doch gar nicht  Hab aber schon mal gesehen, dass der sich "leicht" gelöst und somit keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr hatte


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Das die Hardware nicht miteinander kompatibel ist glaube ich nicht.
Habe den PC in nem Hardwareforum zusammenstellen lassen.
Da geh ich dann mal stark davon aus dass die Leute nen Plan davon haben was sie verzapfen^^

Die Riegel sitzen aber auch fest drin! ^^ 
Am Ram kanns doch nicht liegen, so viele Programme haben ausgesagt dass alles okay ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Läuft es denn bis jetzt?


----------



## Sibst (9. August 2010)

Bis jetzt schon, ich meld mich einfach wenn wieder was kommt und gebe euch die Fehlermeldung.

Ein fettes *DANKESCHÖN!* an alle die geholfen haben


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Ok. Dann schau ma mal.


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Hatte schon wieder nen Bluescreen... Diesesmal bei Counterstrike Source

Hier die Minidumpdateien: (Sind 2 Stück)

Minidump.rar


----------



## ghostadmin (10. August 2010)

Wieso stellst du nicht einfach nen Bild des BSODs rein? Damit kann man meist mehr anfangen.^^


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Geht leider nicht. Win 7 will mein Handy nicht erkennen und kann deshalb die BluescreenPics nicht hier reinstellen, sonst hätt ichs längst gemacht.

Kann euch aber die Daten davon hier reinposten, müsst mir nur sagen was ich davon aufschreiben soll.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Werte die Minidumps ganz einfach selbst aus: Klick!

Einfacher (aber nicht so ausführlich) geht es z.B. mit dem Programm Bluescreenview.
(Man hat damit zumindest die Stopfehlercodes).


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Ok, den Debugger habe ich jetzt benutzt. Habe den Bericht, soll ich den einfach mal hier reinkopieren?
Ist aber recht viel...



Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\XXX\Desktop\080910-23446-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path.           *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path.                   *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c10000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4de50
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 12:43:25.909 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:07.657
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffffffffffffffe8, 0, fffff880041aaa2a, 0}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1+37a2a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Das kannst du ja mit einem Spoiler reinkopieren



Spoiler



text


 
Zuerst [ Spoiler] schreiben, dann den Text einfügen und mit [ /Spoiler] abschließen.
Die Leerzeichen innerhalb der [] Klammer weg lassen.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

> Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***


 
Hinterlege noch den Symbolpfad (wie in der Anleitung erläutert).

Stopfehler: 0x50
Absturzursache: dxgmms1.sys

Poste das Ergebnis noch einmal, wenn der Symbolpfad hinterlegt wurde.

Versuche es noch mit der RAM-Spannung auf 1,66V.

Edit:
Hilft das auch nichts, zusätzlich (zu 1,66V) die Timings der RAM auf 8-8-8-24; Command Rate 2T, Frequenz fest auf 666mhz (1333mhz) einstellen. Hört sich zwar komisch an, probiere es aber.


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Was denn für n Symbolpfad?
Unter Suche finde ich keine .symfix


EDIT: Ah ok, moment^^


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Diesen hier:



> Dann auf Files -> Symbol File Path und in das kleine Fenster folgenden Befehl eingeben (paste&copy):
> 
> "SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols" (ohne "")


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

So da haben wirs für 2 .dmp



Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\XXX\Desktop\080910-23446-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c10000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4de50
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 12:43:25.909 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:07.657
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffffffffffffffe8, 0, fffff880041aaa2a, 0}

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6 )

Followup: MachineOwner






Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\XXX\Desktop\081010-17643-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path.           *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path.                   *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c4a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e87e50
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 01:12:12.698 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:11:01.072
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004c277fb, fffff8800938f7f0, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+38b7fb )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



1: kd> .reload
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Wieso stimmt den der Symbolpfad bei der zweiten Auswertung schon wieder nicht? Hattest du die vor dem Anlegen des Symbolpfades gemacht?

Beim ersten Text ist soweit alles richtig, nur musst du noch !analyze -v (unten in der Kommandozeile) eingeben, damit die Auswertung auch gemacht wird.

Ich will dich aber nicht unnötig nerven, die beiden verschiedenen Bluescreens lassen auch ohne Auswertung ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vermuten. Dies kann durch den RAM oder auch durch die Grafikkarte (VRam) verursacht werden.

Probiere bitte zunächst die RAM-Spannung mit 1,66V aus.
Kommen die Bluescreens immer noch die oben genannten Einstellungen testen: 



> Hilft das auch nichts, zusätzlich (zu 1,66V) die Timings der RAM auf 8-8-8-24; Command Rate 2T, Frequenz fest auf 666mhz (1333mhz) einstellen. Hört sich zwar komisch an, probiere es aber.


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

So, alles im Bios eingestellt und hier nochmal die Debug-Infos:



Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\XXX\Desktop\080910-23446-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c10000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4de50
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 12:43:25.909 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:07.657
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffffffffffffffe8, 0, fffff880041aaa2a, 0}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffffffffe8, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff880041aaa2a, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002eb80e0
 ffffffffffffffe8 

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6
fffff880`041aaa2a 488b4608        mov     rax,qword ptr [rsi+8]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  Crysis64.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800a08f370 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800a08f370)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=ffffffffffffffe0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8005941010
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff880041aaa2a rsp=fffff8800a08f500 rbp=fffff8a0031cfb40
 r8=fffff8800a08f560  r9=fffff8800a08f568 r10=fffff8a00989c040
r11=fffffa8005941050 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+0xe6:
fffff880`041aaa2a 488b4608        mov     rax,qword ptr [rsi+8] ds:0404:00000000`00000008=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d00e54 to fffff80002c80600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a08f208 fffff800`02d00e54 : 00000000`00000050 ffffffff`ffffffe8 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a08f370 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a08f210 fffff800`02c7e6ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`031cfb60 ffffffff`ffffff00 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42877
fffff880`0a08f370 fffff880`041aaa2a : fffff8a0`031cfb60 fffff880`04178ee3 fffffa80`05a36010 fffff8a0`03b97d90 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0a08f500 fffff880`041a85eb : fffffa80`05a43000 00000000`0ab94000 ffffffff`ffffffe0 fffff8a0`0a807610 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+0xe6
fffff880`0a08f550 fffff880`041a854a : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0626c520 fffffa80`059fed20 fffff880`0a08f628 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+0x8b
fffff880`0a08f580 fffff880`04193b5a : fffff880`0a08f5a8 fffff8a0`0c988f80 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::Free+0x13a
fffff880`0a08f5b0 fffff880`0418e523 : fffffa80`067e44c0 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0c811e50 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseLocalAllocation+0x112
fffff880`0a08f660 fffff880`04174ecc : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x19b
fffff880`0a08f730 fffff880`040b6c10 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`03435000 fffff8a0`03435000 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+0x44
fffff880`0a08f760 fffff880`040c967c : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`00000799 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE:estroyAllocations+0x248
fffff880`0a08f850 fffff880`040ae815 : 00000000`fffffeda fffff8a0`01dfc4e0 fffff8a0`03435000 fffffa80`05a30000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::~DXGDEVICE+0x19c
fffff880`0a08f8c0 fffff880`040ecca6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05a30000 fffff8a0`01dfc4e0 fffff8a0`01dfc560 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER:estroyDevice+0x1c9
fffff880`0a08f8f0 fffff880`040ec63c : fffff900`c25afce0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c25afce0 : dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS:estroy+0xba
fffff880`0a08f9a0 fffff960`00104aa4 : 00000000`00000da0 fffff900`c25afce0 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c25afce0 : dxgkrnl!DxgkProcessCallout+0x268
fffff880`0a08fa30 fffff960`001041a7 : fffffa80`05d10a00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06b2f860 00000000`38246f90 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x244
fffff880`0a08fab0 fffff800`02f66881 : fffffa80`05d10a60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b2f860 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`0a08fae0 fffff800`02f3e6eb : 00000000`c000004b 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0626c500 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x561
fffff880`0a08fba0 fffff800`02c7f853 : fffffa80`0626c520 00000000`c000004b 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06b2f860 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x25b
fffff880`0a08fc20 00000000`774d001a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0012d428 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x774d001a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6
fffff880`041aaa2a 488b4608        mov     rax,qword ptr [rsi+8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+e6

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



Komisch, die Zweite kann er nicht auslesen...


----------



## drdealgood (10. August 2010)

Hmm, also ich würds erst mal mit runtertakten der Speicher auf 1200 oder 1066 MHz probieren, halt nur mal um zu schauen obs dann den "Blauen" nicht mehr gibt


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Ok. Warten wir mal ab, ob es mit den aktuellen Einstellungen (hast du jetzt nur die Spannung geändert) besser wird.


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Ne nicht nur die Spannung, sondern auch die Taktung auf 8-8-8-24 und die 666Hz (1333Hz) waren vorher schon so eingestellt. Achja und auf 2T hab ichs auch gestellt.

Ich meld mich wenn wieder was kommt! Danke


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Alles klar


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Noch ne Frage, ises wirklich nich gefählich die Ramspannung so zu erhöhen? Ich mein, die rote Markierung ist ja nicht umsonst, hab schiss das ich damit die Ram-Riegel schrotte...

Aus nem anderen Forum:

Der Fehler ist bei Crysis durch einen Speicher-Abbildungsfehler aufgetreten.
Diese Fehler deuten zwar stark auf ein Speicherstabilitätsproblem hin, sind
aber nicht immer die Ursache dafür. Weiterhin steht in dem Crashdump
allerdings noch der Name einer Microsoft DirectX Datei: dxgmms1.sys.

Also, dein zweiter Crashdump dreht gerade deiner Grafikkarte den Strick.
An diesem Bluescreen war definitiv die Karte selbst (Hardwareproblem)
oder dessen Treiber schuld. (DirectX ist immernoch nicht auszuschließen).
Sollte die Abfolge, die ich beschrieben habe, nicht funktionieren, solltest
du darüber nachdenken, die Karte auf Garantie zurückzuschicken.


----------



## drdealgood (10. August 2010)

Ähm, hast Du das neuste DirectX Update vom Juni 2010 schon installiert ?


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Nicht das ich wüsste^^

So viele Seiten bieten das an aber ich vertraue den meisten irgendwie nicht.

Ok, ist aktuell!


----------



## Striker434 (10. August 2010)

Ist das ein komplett neuer Rechner oder wurde nur z.B das Motherboard ausgetauscht usw?

Sind alle Treiber installiert und auf den aktuellen Stand?

Ich hatte früher auch mal Bluescreen Probleme, ich weis aber nicht mehr was da los war bzw. was die Lösung war... Aber ich glaube es war irgentwas mit meim Antiviren Programm.

Du könntest mal dein Antiviren Programm deinstallieren...


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Ist alles aktuell soweit ich weis.
Das ist nen komplett neuer selbst zusammengestellter Rechner. 
Der Rechner wurde in nem Forum zusammengestellt.

Antivirenprogramm deinstalliert hatte ich schon.


----------



## Striker434 (10. August 2010)

Tritt das Problem erst nach einer bestimmten Zeit auf?

Ich würde mir mal die Temperaturen während des spielens angucken bzw. ein Programm im Hintergrund laufen lassen, das die Temperaturen mit loggt. (Ich weis in Moment keines)


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Das ist meistens beim zocken. Gerade schon wieder, 13 Minuten lang Counter Strike Source gezockt und dann wurde die exe geschlossen. Bluescreen war dieses mal nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

> IMAGE_NAME: dxgmms1.sys


 
Dies ist der Auslöser des Bluescreens! (-> deutet auf Graka hin)



> fffff900`c25afce0 : dxgkrnl!DxgkProcessCallout+0x268
> fffff880`0a08fa30 fffff960`001041a7 : fffffa80`05d10a00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06b2f860 00000000`38246f90 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x244
> fffff880`0a08fab0 fffff800`02f66881 : fffffa80`05d10a60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b2f860 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
> fffff880`0a08fae0 fffff800`02f3e6eb : 00000000`c000004b 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0626c500 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x561
> ...


 
Dies sind die letzten Stacks, die vor dem Absturz durchlaufen wurden. (-> deutet auf Graka oder RAM hin)



> dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL


 
hier fand der Fehler statt. (-> deutet auf Graka hin)

Dies deutet hauptsächlich auf fehlerhaften VRAM hin (möglicher Weise Graka defekt).

Nicht alle Bluescreenmeldungen (Crashdumps) sind allerdings "debuggfähig"! 
Ich wollte daher nicht sofort empfehlen eine andere Graka zu kaufen, sondern erst einmal mit den RAM Einstellungen testen, die oftmals auch Ursache für die Fehler sein können.

Dass du niemanden Vertraust ist vollkommen OK, schließlich kennst du die Leute ja auch nicht, die in den Foren rumrennen.

Ob es jetzt tatsächlich mit einer neuen Grafikkarte gegessen ist, kann ich dir auch nicht versichern, wenn du aber eine andere Grafikkarte (z.B. von einem Freund) testen kannst, wäre das schon mal etwas.


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Ich habe noch eine GeForce 9500, kann ich die einfach bei mir reinpacken?

Nachdem ich jetzt die ganzen Einstellungen vorgenommen habe, hatte ich noch keinen BS, die exen wurden dann einfach geschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2010)

Unter Win7 geht es zwar auch ohne Treiberdeinstallation, jedoch wäre es für eine weitere Fehlersuche nicht hilfreich, wenn die Treiber sich beißen sollten.

Daher zuerst die ATI Treiber deinstallieren. PC ausschalten. HD5850 ausbauen. GT9500 einbauen. PC starten. Aktuellste Nvidia Treiber installieren.

Das dein Betriebssytem nicht meher abstürzt ist zwar gut, aber die Programme selbst stürzen ja immer noch ab.


----------



## Sibst (10. August 2010)

Ich krig die nicht angeschlossen oO Der Lüfter will nich funzen. Na egal, ich geh mit dem Rechner morgen nach K&M und lass den da gründlich überprüfen.

Hilft ja alles leider nichts. Ein großes dankeschön an alle die sich beteiligt haben um mir zu helfen!


----------



## simpel1970 (11. August 2010)

Ist der 2-pin Lüfteranschluss auf der Graka richtig gesteckt?


----------



## Sibst (14. August 2010)

Wollte gerade meine Graka mal mit 3D Mark testen
Der konnte nichtmal den Standart Test starten..:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. August 2010)

Das aktuellste DirectX Paket ist installiert?


----------



## Sibst (14. August 2010)

Immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. August 2010)

Deinstalliere die Grafikkartentreiber, entferne *im abgesicherten Modus* die Treiberreste mit DriverSweeper (sowohl die ATI-Display, als auch Nvidia-Display).
Starte neu und installiere die aktuellsten Grafiktreiber.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. August 2010)

so erstmal das problem tritt häufiger auf als ihr denkt.
1.hast du die cpu übertaktet
2.wie ich gelesen habe ist eine hd5850 drin.

es könnte damit zutun haben dass wenn die CPU übertaktet ist ,jedes mhz syncron mit dem pcie takt steigt.
da reichen schon 20mhz um dann die grafikarte austeigen zu lassen.wenn du aber eine auto übertaktung hast könnte es auch daran liegen.
Auch wenn im bios die PCIE freq einstellbar ist,können die werte vom bios nicht stimmen. 110mhz statt 100mhz.
stell mal im bios den pcie takt auf 90mhz,und teste dann nochmal.


----------



## Sibst (15. August 2010)

Jo danke, jetzt geht gar nix mehr.

Jetzt gammel ich hier im abgesicherten Modus rum und freu mich richtig 800€ für dieses Schrottteil bezahlt zu haben...

Der fährt nimmer richtig hoch, bleibt einfach im Startbildschirm stehen und macht gar nix mehr.
So langsam hab ich die Nase voll.

Also entweder krig ich den gleich zum laufen oder ich gib dem Teil nen Grund nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## iRaptor (15. August 2010)

Dann intalliere einfach Windows neu und schau ob er wieder will.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. August 2010)

Welche Grafikkarte ist denn jetzt drin?

Mache ein CMOS-Reset und versuche, wie iRaptor vorschlägt, das OS neu zu installieren.


----------



## Sibst (19. August 2010)

Hab wieder was schönes für euch, hoffe das liegt jetzt an der Spannung und nicht am Ram selbst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch wieder nen Bluescreen bekommen:

BAD_POOL_CALLER

Stop:0x000000C2

Ich steh hier echt kurz vorm ausrasten... Habe die Taktung jetzt auf 8-8-8-24 und 2T sowie 1,64V gestellt. Läuft immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2010)

Sieht ja ganz danach aus, dass der RAM der Übeltäter ist.

Nach dem CMOS-Reset (den du vor der Neuinstallation gemacht hast?) sind ja deine RAM-Einstellungen alle wieder auf AUTO.

Stelle folgendes ein:

RAM-Frequenz: 1333mhz
Timings: 9-9-9-24
1T/2T Command Timing: 2T
Trfc0 for DIMM1
Trfc2 for DIMM2
Trfc1 for DIMM3
Trfc3 for DIMM4 jeweils: 110ns (bei Probs auf 160ns erhöhen)
Spannung: 1,60 - 1,64V

Zusätzlich noch den letzten Bluescreen auswerten.

Ist jetzt wieder die ATI Karte drin...?


----------



## Sibst (19. August 2010)

Ja die ATI ist wieder drin, der Rechner kam heute ausm Shop und hab n neues Netzteil bekommen, das andere war defekt.

Ich probier mal deine Einstellungen.
Wenn das nix hilft, schick ich die Ram-Riegel einfach morgen zurück.

EDIT: Nö, funzt nich. Thx für die Hilfestellung^^

EDIT2: Könnte es nicht auch an einer Anwendung wie "TuneUp2010" liegen die im Hintergrund laufen?
Ich mein, mit 110ns bin ich schon ein Stück weiter gekommen im Game aber Memtest meckert immernoch rum.

Die Fehler die ich oben im Screeny aufgelistet haben, waren alle nur bis 15% des Tests, da hab ich abgebrochen.

EDIT3: Hier die Auswertung der dmp:



Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\XXX\Desktop\081910-20092-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c62000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9fe50
Debug session time: Thu Aug 19 14:47:04.758 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:18.490
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 10304, fffff8a00ca2b230}

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002f0a0e0
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+5d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze –v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 10304, fffff8a00ca2b230}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+5d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000000000001097, (reserved)
Arg3: 0000000000010304, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffff8a00ca2b230, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------


POOL_ADDRESS:  fffff8a00ca2b230 

FREED_POOL_TAG:  ViMm

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_ViMm

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  Bioshock.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e0560e to fffff80002cd2740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a0be508 fffff800`02e0560e : 00000000`000000c2 00000000`00000007 00000000`00001097 00000000`00010304 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a0be510 fffff880`04173ee5 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`6d4d6956 00000000`00000174 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x11eb
fffff880`0a0be5c0 fffff880`040b5c10 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`036a1000 fffff8a0`036a1000 00000000`00000001 : dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+0x5d
fffff880`0a0be5f0 fffff880`040c867c : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`00000799 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE:estroyAllocations+0x248
fffff880`0a0be6e0 fffff880`040ad815 : 00000000`fffffeda fffff8a0`0911a8f0 fffff8a0`036a1000 fffffa80`05b0e000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::~DXGDEVICE+0x19c
fffff880`0a0be750 fffff880`040ebca6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05b0e000 fffff8a0`0911a8f0 fffff8a0`0911a970 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER:estroyDevice+0x1c9
fffff880`0a0be780 fffff880`040eb63c : fffff900`c25ad010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c25ad010 : dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS:estroy+0xba
fffff880`0a0be830 fffff960`00164a54 : 00000000`00000d28 fffff900`c25ad010 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c25ad010 : dxgkrnl!DxgkProcessCallout+0x268
fffff880`0a0be8c0 fffff960`00164157 : fffffa80`0506b300 fffff880`0a0bec20 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a0bec20 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x244
fffff880`0a0be940 fffff800`02fb7a01 : fffffa80`0506b360 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06725b60 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`0a0be970 fffff800`02f90635 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`78457300 fffffa80`0456cb60 : nt!PspExitThread+0x561
fffff880`0a0bea30 fffff800`02caf1db : fffffa80`05b36ed0 fffffa80`06d3d460 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`0a0bea60 fffff800`02caf620 : 00000000`30a1fedc fffff880`0a0beae0 fffff800`02f9074c 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2eb
fffff880`0a0beae0 fffff800`02cd1a37 : fffffa80`06725b60 00000000`7ef65000 fffff880`000000c0 00000000`7ef65000 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`0a0bec20 00000000`7771165a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`26a0e7e8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7771165a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+5d
fffff880`04173ee5 33d2            xor     edx,edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+5d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_ViMm_dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+5d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_ViMm_dxgmms1!VidMmCloseAllocation+5d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2010)

Lass lieber noch mal Memtest86+ (booten von CD) laufen. Das ist Aussagekräftiger als ein Test unter Win. Den Test mind. 4 Stunden in Dauerschleife laufen lassen.

Werden dort keine Fehler gefunden, setze den Trfc (1-4) auf 160ns, die Frequenz der RAM auf 1066mhz senken, bei sonst gleichen Einstellungen wie oben (ich möchte nur sicher gehen, dass es auch tatsächlich am RAM liegt).

Du musst aber natürlich nicht alle Einstellungen vornehmen, wenn du keine Muse mehr dazu hast (was ich verstehen würde). Selbstverständlich kannst du auch die RAM-Riegel gleich zurück schicken.

"Systemverbesserungs-" Programme wie TuneUp können immer Probleme verursachen. Wäre besser, wenn auf solche Programme verzichtet wird, bis das System stabil ist (und wenn das System stabil läuft brauchst du die Programme eh nicht ).

Hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Systemprogramme (CPU-Tuning, System-Tuning, Firewall, Virenschutz) installiert?


----------



## Sibst (19. August 2010)

Ja nen Virenschutz ist ja wohl klar^^ Firewall reicht vom Router aus.
Ansonsten habe ich nichts laufen.

Habe jetzt beide Ram Riegel einzeln getestet mit Memtest.

Beide liefen bis ca 103% ohne Probleme. Jetzt habe ich wieder beide drin und zack, direkt wieder nen Error, da hab ich doch gleich die Befürchtung dass das Mainboard ein an der Klatsche hat...

EDIT: Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass der Filialleiter mir versichert hat, das System würde stabil laufen. Er hätte mein System auf Herz und Nieren getestet und bis zum maximum ausgetestet und würde dabei stabil laufen...

Wieso geht der Dreck dann jetzt wieder von vorne los... Da stimmt doch echt was nicht -.-


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

Ich weiß, ein ganz blöder Tipp - aber aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung: ich würde entweder das Board probeweise wechseln oder den Speicher. Meine Empfehlung: *G.Skill*, in jedem Fall aber ein Speicherkit bis maximal 1,50 Volt (oder besser *ECO-Kits mit 1,35 Volt*).

Frag' doch einfach mal beim Händler nach, ob er Dir nicht das Kit kulanterweise austauscht; Gigabyte-Boards erweisen sich bisweilen etwas "anspruchsvoll" was den Arbeitsspeicher betrifft - gerade in Verbindung mit GeIL-RAM.

Sofern es beim Händler tatsächlich (nachweislich) als stabiles System erweist, lass' Dir mal einen Prüfbericht oder ein Protokoll zeigen, aus dem das ersichtlich wird. Behaupten kann man viel, bis der Tag vorüber ist (ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen).

MfG.

P.S.: Aktuellstes BIOS wurde geflasht und korrekter CMOS-Reset (mit gezogenem Netzstecker) vorgenommen?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2010)

Hast du jetzt eigentlich Win neu installiert?

Lass Memtest länger laufen! 4 Std am Stück mindestens. Erst wenn dann keine Fehler auftreten/angezeigt werden, wäre ich mir bezüglich des RAM sicher.

Wie der das versichern kann ist mir ein Rätsel, aber den kannst du ja noch mal drauf ansprechen und zeigen lassen, wie er das hin bekommen hat.

Edit: zum Beitrag von serafen: Gerade die Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 Boards fallen mit Geil-RAM in letzter Zeit häufig negativ auf.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

*@simpel1970*
Ja, die Boards sind qualitativ sehr gut, aber die Kombination Gigabyte & GeIL neigt offensichtlich dazu, bisweilen verstärkt Probleme zu bereiten - tendenziell lese ich mehr Hilfeschreie als das mit vergleichbaren Marken der Fall wäre, insofern muss ich Dir (leider) zustimmen.

*@Sibst*
Ach ja, ganz vergessen, vielleicht nicht das schnellste und schönste Kit, aber in allen Rechnern, die ich bislang für Kunden verschraubt habe, lief *dieses G.Skill-Kit* wunderbar stabil. Die neuen ECO-Kits (siehe oben) sind natürlich bei Neukauf vorzuziehen. Dennoch, das genannte CL9-Kit werkelt absolut stabil mit 1,50 Volt und 1T/CR1.


----------



## Sibst (19. August 2010)

Hört sich interessant an. Werde die Leute aus dem anderen Forum die mir die jetzige Hardware angedreht haben mal damit konfrontieren.

Ein BIOS Reset habe ich nicht vorgenommen, werde ich auch nicht, beim letzten mal hat sich das Mainboard verabschiedet. Genauso wie beim Chip flashen. Da lasse ich die Finger von und ich finde, sowas sollte auch nicht nötig sein um ein System zum laufen zu krigen.


Hardware kaufen, Hardware einbauen, Treiber installieren und das solls dann auch gewesen sein. Bisher musste ich nie etwas im BIOS umstellen... Macht mich alles etwas stutzig, bin halt etwas angepisst weil so viel Kohle dabei drauf ging und nur die Hälfte funktioniert.

Bin auch für jeden Ratschlag dankbar, kann oder möchte aber nicht alle umsetzen.


Kann es unter anderem auch sein das sich die Hardware erstmal aufeinander einstellen muss? Also mit der Zeit meine ich. 
Habe nämlich schon immer das Gefühl gehabt, bei jedem Rechner den ich mir geholt habe.


Ich geh jetzt die Leute im anderen Forum zuflamen und mich beschweren warum die meinen das würde alles sehr gut zusammen funktionieren xD


Noch ne Frage, kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher nicht mal formatieren?
Apropos formatieren, das System habe ich noch nicht neu aufgesetzt.
Werde ich auch erst machen wenn ich sicher bin, was ich installieren darf und was nicht.
Also von den Programmen die das System verlangsamen könnten oder nicht.


Da wäre noch was, TuneUp hat einen Auto-Optimizer, der ständig mein System überwacht und die Hardware so regelt dases "läuft" Das Teil schmeiß ich am besten wieder runter oder? 
Ich meine, CCleaner reicht doch vollkommen aus um Fehler zu beheben.

Als Antivirenprogramm habe ich Avast.


Für diejenigen die wissen möchten was ich mit dem Rechner überhaupt anstellen möchte:

Zocken+Fraps= Lets Play ^^


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

Eine grundsätzliche Empfehlung: *so wenig Hintergrundanwendungen wie möglich* mitlaufen lassen, bei mir reduziert sich das auf KeePass und ESET NOD32 (abgesehen von den systemrelevanten Diensten und Prozessen).

Du kannst die Festplatte formatieren, den Arbeitsspeicher nicht; eine Neuinstallation sollte die letzte Option sein.

Etwas stutzig machte mich lediglich die Aussage:


> ... beim letzten mal hat sich das Mainboard verabschiedet ...


Man könnte natürlich darauf abstellen, ggf. beim Flashen irgendwas zerschossen zu haben, sofern jedoch das System läuft - wie auch der Händler meint - glaube ich das nicht.

Ein BIOS-Update ist natürlich nicht zwingend erforderlich, doch gerade in puncto Speicherkompatibilität werden oftmals Verbesserungen mit neuen Versionen erzielt; in Deinem Fall konnte ich jedoch keine Hinweise auf der Gigabyte-Supportseite erkennen. *EINE MÖGLICHKEIT* wäre es jedoch, abzustecken, ob das System mit aktuellster BIOS-Version stabil(er) läuft.

Sofern Du das System vom Händler so hast zusammenschrauben lassen - dorthin und genau erklären lassen, was er wie lange und womit geprüft hat (Nachweis?!).

Egal wie gut sich jemand mit Hardware auskennen mag, eine Aussage darüber zu treffen, dass alles sehr gut harmoniert, würde ich mich vorab nicht trauen - dafür hab' ich schon zu viele Überraschungen erlebt ... 

Holt man jedoch im Vorfeld und in aller Ruhe Informationen ein, prüft die Empfehlungen des Herstellers (QVL usw.), hält sich das Risiko in Grenzen, später auf Inkompatibilitäten zu stoßen. Auszuschließen ist sowas natürlich nie.

LG.


----------



## Sibst (19. August 2010)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, wieso beide Ram-Riegel EINZELN! ohne Probleme laufen, doch zu Zweit tauchen dann Probleme auf. Ich bin im Moment am Rendern, kann also nix testen.

Was kann ich noch testen außer Memtest. 
Ich habe ja auch noch Prime95 doch aus dem Teil werde ich nicht ganz schlau.


Früher wollte ich mal ein Mainboard resetten, ist aber irgendwie schief gelaufen...
Habe den PC vom Strom genommen und die Batterie entfernt.
Den PC für ein paar Sekunden so stehen lassen, Batterie wieder rein, 
dann wieder ans Stromnetz angeschlossen und der Bildschirm blieb blau. 

Ist ja auch egal, hab jetzt andere Probleme xD

Werde den Händler morgen nochmal anrufen und ihn zur Rede stellen.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

Ok, aber bitte freundlich *ggg* - und bitte um Mitteilung hier, interessiert sicher alle


----------



## simpel1970 (20. August 2010)

> Ein BIOS Reset habe ich nicht vorgenommen, werde ich auch nicht, beim letzten mal hat sich das Mainboard verabschiedet



Sehr ungewöhnlich. Ein Bios-Reset kann die Hardware nicht schädigen (sofern er ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt wurde).



> Hardware kaufen, Hardware einbauen, Treiber installieren und das solls dann auch gewesen sein. Bisher musste ich nie etwas im BIOS umstellen



Dann hattest du bisher Glück. Das geht zwar meistens auch so, allerdings ist dies bei weitem nicht die Regel.



> Kann es unter anderem auch sein das sich die Hardware erstmal aufeinander einstellen muss? Also mit der Zeit meine ich.



Nein, definitiv nicht!



> Noch ne Frage, kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher nicht mal formatieren?



Das nicht, du könntest aber den RAM auf den anderen beiden DIMM-Bänken testweise laufen lassen.



> Apropos formatieren, das System habe ich noch nicht neu aufgesetzt.
> Werde ich auch erst machen wenn ich sicher bin, was ich installieren darf und was nicht.



Win7 - Win7-Update laufen lassen - Chipsatztreiber - Lan-treiber - Soundtreiber - Grafikkartentreiber - ein paar Spiele und/oder Benchmarkprogramme. Das reicht, um einen stabilen Betrieb testen zu können.
TuneUp ist absolut unnötig! Auch CCleaner behebt (bei einem frisch installierten Betriebssystem) keine Fehler!



> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, wieso beide Ram-Riegel EINZELN! ohne Probleme laufen, doch zu Zweit tauchen dann Probleme auf



Dies ist typischerweise ein Kompatibilitätsproblem (zwischen Board und RAM).


----------



## Sibst (20. August 2010)

Soooo, tolle Neuigkeiten xD

Memtest 6 Stunden = 0 Errors


Der Filialleiter meinte mit dem Programm "Fur Mark (Multi GPU)" wäre das System
bei Volllast stabil gelaufen.

Jetzt weis ich echt nicht was es sein könnte.

Die Graka wurde getestet, die Ram Riegel habe ich getestet. fehlt nur noch die CPU und laut Power Director läuft alles gut.
Das Rendern geht sowas von schnell...


Ich bin am verzweifeln -.-


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

*@Sibst*
*DirectX* (nochmals) installieren - und dennoch, die sollen mal ein anderes Speicherkit verbauen; Software-Inkompatibilitäten wären u. U. auch möglich (gerade beim Einsatz diverser Tools, die im Hintergrund mitlaufen, D***** Tools, VirtualCloneDrive usw.).

Läuft das System denn bislang fehlerfrei? Soweit hörte sich das doch positiv an?!


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Ich werde das System heute Abend denke ich mal nochmal neu aufsetzen und nur das aller nötigste installieren und schauen was dann passiert^^

Naja Bioshock läuft bis zu der Stelle wo ich es selbst beende. Ich lasse nur das Intro und n kleinen Teil des Anfangs durchlaufen, kanns nicht weiterspielen wegen den Lets Plays. Werde jetzt nochmal Crysis Warhead testen.

Wenns dann nicht funzt, wie gesagt, formatiere ich nochmal, wenns dann nicht geht tausche ich die RAM-Riegel am Montag um. Soll ich dann auch lieber direkt die Graka mit einschicken oder nicht?

Habe auch öfters das Problem das Programme nicht mehr reagieren, so jetzt gerade auch bei Crysis Warhead... Ich krig die Krise >.<


Habe bei meinem Antivirenprogramm (Avast) jetzt so gut wie ALLES ausgeschaltet. Werde damit jetzt einfach alles manuell machen.


Was davon kann ich noch ausschalten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich noch stutzig macht ist, dass die meisten Anwendungen mit 32Bit laufen... Ich habe ja Win7 Premium 64Bit.

EDIT: Welchen Ram würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Ich würde für 4gb Ram bis zu 85€ ausgeben. 
Aber bitte nicht wieder von GEIL, denn so geil sind die auch wieder nich xD


Noch ne Frage: Habe nach der Win7 installation anstatt die Treiber CDs einfach "Driver Checker" genommen, war dass nen Fehler oder
kann ich das Programm weiterhin benutzen?


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... wirf mal testweise die D***** Tools runter (bringt ofmals einige Probleme mit sich) - den USB 3.0-Monitor sowie den CCC musst Du ebenfalls nicht mitlaufen lassen.

Driver Checker nutze ich selbst nicht, suche mir lieber die Treiberkomponenten selbst zusammen ...

In puncto RAM-Frage: *ECO-Kit von G.Skill*. Die Grafikkarte würde ich erstmal nicht auswechseln.


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Okay werde ich berücksichtigen. Problem bei dem G.Skill ist nur, Hardwareversand hat die nicht.


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

Hatte ich weiter vorne auch schon erwähnt, *dieses Speicherkit* gibt es auch bei hardwareversand; zwar nicht das Schnellste, aber die Abweichungen gegenüber vermeintlich flotteren CL7-Kits liegen sowieso im einstelligen Prozentbereich ... 

Dieses *C8-Kit von Corsair* wäre auch eine Alternative, etwas günstiger als die *C9-Variante* - ebenfalls lieferbar. Ich würde jedoch bei G.Skill bleiben.

Das G.Skill-Kit läuft wirklich exzellent auf der breiten Masse an Boards, mit 1,50 Volt und CR1. Ich kann sie Dir daher nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Gut, thx fürs raussuchen, werde dann das oberste nehmen. Retoureschein mit Extrawünschen habe ich soweit ausgefüllt xD


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

Sofern es noch möglich ist, kannst Du ja einfach per Fernabsatz widerrufen, unproblematisch - scheint ja nur eine Inkompatibilität zu sein. 

MfG.


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

So da bin ich wieder mit nem frisch formatierten Rechner!^^

Habe von der Mainboard CD die Express-Installation gewählt weil ich nicht wusste was ich alles brauchen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wollte ich noch fragen wie ich diese doppelten Anfragen ausschalten kann wenn ich z.B. etwas installieren möchte.

Ist es schlau alle Sicherheitsmodule von Avast auszuschalten?
Ich mein, ich weis wo ich unterwegs bin und Updates suchen und nach Viren prüfen kann ich ja manuell.


Noch ne Info für euch, ich habe ein BIOS-Update gemacht und die CCC V10.6 installiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2010)

Und wie läuft es?

Programme wie EasyTune würde ich mal weglassen, da die immer mal Probleme hervorrufen können (muss nicht sein, kann aber).


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Ah, da hab ich dir gerade ne PN geschrieben xD
Nur EasyTune weg? Was is mit Auto Green oder Easy Saver und sowas?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2010)

Was du nicht brauchst, kannst du erst mal weg lassen. AutoGreen und Easy Saver sind mir zwar nicht als Störfaktor bekannt, aber sicher ist sicher.

Installiere dir lieber noch die aktuellsten Chipsatz- (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> Individual Drivers (Motherboard/Chipset)) und Audiotreiber für dein Board.


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Ich mach dir mal eben nen Screeny von den CD Optionen. Ich editiere gleich, dann kannste mir sagen was drauf soll und was nicht. Aber ich behalte erstmal die CD Treiber.

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist mit dem ON_OFF_Charge? Der kann doch auch weg oder?^^


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2010)

Wenn es aber wieder zu Problemen kommen sollte, installiere die aktuellsten Treiber der Hersteller (AMD, Realtek, etc).

Wie ist der Sata-Controller im Bios eingestellt? AHCI oder IDE? An welchem Port hängt die Systemplatte (welche Bezeichnung und Farbe)?


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

...Du fragst mich Sachen xD Wo kann ich das einsehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2010)

Wo die Platten hängen, siehst du, wenn du das Seitenteil des Rechners öffnest.

Die AHCI/IDE Einstellung findest du im Bios "Integrated Peripherals" -> "OnChip SATA Type".


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Die Platten hängen ganz unten. 1 Slot dazwischen ist frei für bessere Kühlung.

Falls du dich mit Outlook auskennst, hab da nen seltsamen Error beim starten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Zeit wo du grübelst schau ich schnell mal ins Bios.

Das BIOS habe ich übrigens zurückgesetzt.

EDIT: Steht auf "Native IDE"


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2010)

Dein Outlook hat ein Problem mit deinem Virenscanner (bzw. mit dem Plug-IN). Gibt es für Avast eine aktuellere Version?

Ich meinte nicht, wo die Platten im Gehäuse verbaut sind, sondern an welchen Ports die SATA-Kabel der Festplatten am Board angeschlossen sind (SATA oder GSATA).


----------



## Sibst (21. August 2010)

Ich glaube das Problem von Avast ist, dass ich alle Module ausgeschaltet habe, auch die für Mail-Scan und so, denke mal das könnte daran liegen.

GSATA kenne ich nicht deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus dass die am normalen SATA hängen.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2010)

Was für eine Farbe haben die Motherboard-Ports, an denen das SATA-Kabel hängt?


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Die sind Blau:

Nochwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und wegen der doppelten Bestätigungsanfrage von Windows, was kann ich da machen?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

Ok, dann sind es die AMD-Ports. Hast du die Einstellung im Bios gefunden?

Virtual Clone Drive erst einmal weglassen (deinstallieren). Kann auch Ursache von Problemen sein.

Mit der Bestätigungsanfrage meinst du die Benutzerkontensteuerung (UAC-Abfrage)?
Die kannst du in deinem Benutzerkonto (Systemsteuerung -> Benutzerkonten und Jugendschutz -> Benutzerkonten) unter "Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern" abschalten (was ich aber nicht raten würde, da dies eine ganz sinnvolle Sicherheitseinrichtung ist).


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Ja bei der Einstellung im BIOS stand "Native IDE"

VCD soll doch stabiler laufen hab ich gehört.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

In Einzelfällen treten immer mal wieder Probs auf. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei dir eintrifft, aber da dein System Probleme hat, diese Tools alle erst mal weglassen.

Wenn der Port auf IDE steht, reichen die "Southbridge-Treiber" die du in dem Chipsatzreiberlink von AMD wiederfindest.


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Okay, sonst noch was, was ich machen könnte? Ansonsten bin ich soweit zufrieden und danke dir vielmals für die Zeit und die Mühe!

Werde das System jetzt erstmal so stehen lassen und morgen weiter testen was das Zocken angeht^^

EDIT: Darf ich denn die Nexus Sidebar installieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

Gern geschehen .

Wie sind die RAM momentan eingestellt? Auch default? Mache noch einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).
Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt erst einmal nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Ok, dauert nen Moment.
Hab ja das BIOS zurückgesetzt, ist also Standarttaktung.
Will es ja auch erstmal damit versuchen, 
wenns damit nicht hinhaut habe ich ja ein paar Seiten zurück noch die anderen Angaben die ich versuchen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schau oben nochmal mein EDIT^^


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

Lass auch die Sidebar weg. Dürfte zwar nicht stören, aber das System soll erst einmal so sauber wie möglich bleiben.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Alles klar, melde mich dann morgen wieder^^ Gut N8


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

Ok. Dir auch gute N8


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Willkommen zu unserer neuen TV Sendung "Bluescreens forever"
Heute in unserer Sendung, Systemabstürze nach Spielbeendigung! ^^


Ich zocke gerade Crysis Warhead, komme weiter als sonst, lach mir schon in die Faust und freu mich
das Problem entlich entsorgt zu haben aber was ist das???

Ich drücke Alt+F4 und es erscheint ein Bluescreen.

Habe in nem anderen Forum gelesen es könnte auch am HD Audio Controller liegen.
Soll ich mal im Gerätemanager die ATI HDMI und den Realtek HD Audio Controller ausschalten?

Kann man nicht einfach Fehlermeldungen die von Windows kommen komplett ignorieren/ausschalten?
Windows meint immer die Programme beenden zu müssen, was aber wenn ich das gar nicht möchte?

Natürlich war wieder diese Datei hier schuld -> dxgmms1.sys

EDIT: Das Problem MUSS doch an Direct X liegen, kann doch kein Zufall sein dases immer ein und die selbe Datei ist die rumzickt...

Ram Taktung steht jetzt auf 8-8-8-24 2T und 1,6V

Das System stürzt jetzt ab wenn ich das Spiel beende...



Spoiler



Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	3b
  BCP1:	00000000C0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF88004C01513
  BCP3:	FFFFF880084D9420
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\082210-15116-01.dmp
  C:\Users\SibstLP\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-24289-0.sysdata.xml



Lustig lustig tralalalalaa... Wenn ich Crysis mit DX10 starte läuft es. Wie bekomme ich Direct X 11 runter? 
Will den Dreck nicht mehr auf meinem System haben. 

Das Teil ist die Ursache, da bin ich mir jetzt sicher!


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

DirectX11 kriegst du nicht runter. Das ist sicherlich auch nicht die Ursache deines Problems.
Entweder liegt das an der Grafikkarte oder am RAM.

Stelle den RAM testweise noch auf eine Frequenz von 1066mhz (533mhz). Teste das ganze auch mal nur mit einem eingebauten RAM-Riegel (beide mal einzeln ausprobieren).


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Wieso? Es läuft doch jetzt alles unter Direct X 10.
In anderen Foren hatten die sich auch darüber unterhalten und habe auch gerade mit nen paar Leuten per ICQ gelabert.
Direct X 11 soll wohl bei vielen Probleme verursachen.

Edit: Oder auch nich -.- Hatte wohl nur Zeitweise Glück, so ein Dreck, mir is das alles zu doof, ich schicke morgen einfach die
Ram-Riegel zurück und hol mir welche von G.Skill.

Wenn es dann immernoch nicht funzt reklamier ich das ganze Teil und gut is.
So heftige Probleme hatte ich noch nie mit nem PC...

Edit 2: Jetzt spinnt das ganze Sytem. Nach nem Neustart meint der ab und zu nen Disc Read Error zu haben.
Nach nem Neustart funzt die Tastatur manchmal nicht. Die Lan-Verbindung steht nicht sofort...
War jetzt doch alles Schuld des Mainboards und macht sich jetzt erst bemerkbar? oO

Sagma hat der PC jetzt völlig nen Rad ab? Am besten schick ich alles zurück, schnauz die zusammen die sollen die Dinger testen bevor die alles versenden... Ich krig gleich n Kollabs!


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

Schicke zunächst die RAM zurück. Bei Problemen mit dem RAM können die tollsten Fehlermeldungen produziert werden.


----------



## Sibst (22. August 2010)

Der Ram ist aber nicht defekt, schon vergessen? 
Habe ihn doch mehrere Stunden mit Memtest prüfen lassen. 
Was höchstens damit sein kann ist, dass mein Mainboard nicht auf den Ram klar kommt, 
der Ram also inkompatibel ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2010)

Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es defekter RAM ist, sondern bei Problemen mit dem RAM. Dies schließt Inkompatibilität mit ein. Dass kommt beim Geil RAM gerne mal vor.


----------



## serafen (22. August 2010)

Hallo. Ich dachte, Du hast das Speicherkit retourniert? Oder jetzt doch nicht?

Sofern eine Inkompatibilität (GeIL) besteht, ändert auch eine Neuinstallation nichts; sofern mit einem neuen Kit derselbe Fehler auftritt, würde man weiterschauen - ggf. dann die Grafikkarte.

MfG.


----------



## Sibst (3. September 2010)

Das gibts doch nicht...

Habe jetzt diesen RAM hier drinne:

4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-12800U CL9

Bekomme jetzt aber mehr BSODs als vorher -.- 
Komischerweise speichert der auch keine Minidums mehr, der Ordner ist leer.
(Ausgeblendete Dateien werden aber angezeigt)

Gestern als ich die Ram Riegel eingebaut hatte, ist der nichtmal in Windows reingekommen.
Habe dann anstatt die beiden Blauen Ram Slots die Weißen genommen und bisher läuft es zwar,
allerdings bekomme ich hin und wieder trotzdem nen BSOD.

Am Anfang ist ständig die Explorer.exe abgestürzt sobald ich was geöffnet hatte.
Selbst bei Start die Suchanzeige hat nicht funktioniert, 
nachdem ich da auch nur einen Buchstaben oder sonstwas reingschreiben wollte ises gefreezed.

Dann kommt die Absturzmeldung der Explorer Exe sobald ich diese weg klicke kommt der Bluescreen^^

Naja jetzt konnte ich schon zocken, trotzdem hin und wieder BSODs -.-

Soll ich euch mal die RAM Daten von CPU-Z zeigen? Habe eigentlich schon Taktungen getestet.

Steht auf 9-9-9-24  2T    160-110-160-110    1,5V

Habs schon mit 8-8-8-24 getestet und auch mit 1,6V.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. September 2010)

Hast du die 8-8-8-24 auch schon mit 1,65V getestet?
Mache bitte noch ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Sibst (4. September 2010)

Nein habe ich noch nicht mit 1,65V getestet. Glaube aber dases jetzt läuft.
Habe die Ram Riegel einfach in die beiden anderen Slots gesteckt (3 und 4).
Hatte bisher keine Probleme, woran kann sowas liegen? 
Weil das Board noch auf die anderen Ram Riegel gestellt war?

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7499/cpuzmemory.png


EDIT: Komisch, beim Rendern fährt der Rechner runter mit nem BSOD.
Manchmal macht der Rechner dann 3 lange Piep-Geräusche -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Was für ein Stopfehler kommt beim BSOD?

Stelle die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T. Spannung der RAM auf 1,65V.


----------



## Sibst (7. September 2010)

Also bei mir kacken andauernd irgendwelche exen ab, komischerweise nicht beim zocken.

Wenn ich ne Festplatte öffnen will oder was in der Suche eingebe:


APC_INDEX_MISMATCH

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

BAD_POOL_CALLER


Auf 1,65V? Das is dann aber im roten Bereich... 1,64V ist noch ok, nächste Stufe wäre 1,66V und da ises rot.

Versuche jetzt ma an die .dmp zu kommen. Jedes mal wenn ich auf den Arbeitsplatz zugreife schmiert die Explorer.exe ab -.-



Edit: Ok, hier ist nur die .dmp vom BAD_POOL_CALLER



Spoiler



BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 0000000000001097, (reserved)
Arg3: 0000000000000264, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffff8a002530650, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------


POOL_ADDRESS:  fffff8a002530650 

FREED_POOL_TAG:  Toke

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_Toke

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002fb660e to fffff80002e83740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031a8b48 fffff800`02fb660e : 00000000`000000c2 00000000`00000007 00000000`00001097 00000000`00000264 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031a8b50 fffff800`031b3b8a : 00000000`6d1d096c fffff800`031140ba 00000000`624e4d43 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x11eb
fffff880`031a8c00 fffff800`0317674b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`00b0c420 fffff800`03176217 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0xc3ea
fffff880`031a8c30 fffff800`031769c4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`00b0c420 fffffa80`039e6680 : nt!CmpDereferenceKeyControlBlock+0x25f
fffff880`031a8c80 fffff800`02e90961 : fffff800`031768dc fffff800`030285f8 fffffa80`039e6680 00000000`00000000 : nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+0xe8
fffff880`031a8cb0 fffff800`03127c06 : 00000538`00000000 fffffa80`039e6680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03973890 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`031a8d40 fffff800`02e61c26 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`039e6680 fffff880`02f6dfc0 00000538`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`031a8d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+c3ea
fffff800`031b3b8a 90              nop

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+c3ea

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Toke_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+c3ea

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Toke_nt!_??_::NNGAKEGL::_string_+c3ea

Followup: MachineOwner




Ich denke mal das der RAM einfach defekt ist. Der haut mir fehler rein die hatte ich mit dem GEIL-Ram vorher noch nichtmal...


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Wenn andauernd irgendwelche Exe Dateien abschmieren, liegt es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am RAM. Hast du die Command Rate schon auf 2T gestellt. Spannung kannst du auch erst mal mit 1,64V testen.
Die G.Skill halten aber auch 1,66V aus.


----------



## Sibst (7. September 2010)

Ja die steht die ganze Zeit schon auf 2T und 1,64V.

Hatte gerade nen BSOD, den ich bisher noch nicht hatte:

BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER


Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090710-16972-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e51000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0308ee50
Debug session time: Tue Sep  7 23:46:41.185 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:46:06.481
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FE, {5, fffffa8004dc11a0, 10024397, fffffa8003b45710}

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: usbport!_DEVICE_EXTENSION                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : usbohci.sys ( usbohci!OHCI_PollIsoEndpoint+5d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)
USB Driver bugcheck, first parameter is USB bugcheck code.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000005, USBBUGCODE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDRESS The host controller is
	using a physical memory address that was not allocated by
	the USBport driver.
Arg2: fffffa8004dc11a0, Device extension pointer of the host controller
Arg3: 0000000010024397, PCI Vendor,Product id for the controller
Arg4: fffffa8003b45710, Pointer to Endpoint data structure

Debugging Details:
------------------

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: usbport!_DEVICE_EXTENSION                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88003f62e4e to fffff80002ec1740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f8bae8 fffff880`03f62e4e : 00000000`000000fe 00000000`00000005 fffffa80`04dc11a0 00000000`10024397 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f8baf0 fffff880`04fe7ed9 : 00000000`cfd6d600 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04dc11a0 fffffa80`03b45710 : USBPORT!USBPORTSVC_MapHwPhysicalToVirtual+0x18a
fffff880`02f8bb30 fffff880`04fea744 : fffffa80`03b45710 fffffa80`03b454d0 fffffa80`04dc11a0 fffffa80`04dc11a0 : usbohci!OHCI_PollIsoEndpoint+0x5d
fffff880`02f8bb80 fffff880`03f36e8b : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`03b454d0 fffffa80`04dc11a0 00000000`00000000 : usbohci!OHCI_PollEndpoint+0x4c
fffff880`02f8bbb0 fffff880`03f3b9b1 : 00000000`00000060 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`03b454d0 fffffa80`04dc1050 : USBPORT!MPf_PollEndpoint+0x9b
fffff880`02f8bbe0 fffff880`03f47043 : fffffa80`04dc11a0 00000000`00000060 fffffa80`0000000e 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_iSetGlobalEndpointStateTx+0x7c1
fffff880`02f8bc40 fffff880`03f37f89 : fffffa80`04dc1050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04dc1a02 fffffa80`04dc1a10 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x1af
fffff880`02f8bca0 fffff800`02eccbfc : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`04dc1a10 fffffa80`04dc1a28 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff880`02f8bcd0 fffff800`02ec9eea : fffff880`02f63180 fffff880`02f6dfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03f37db0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02f8bd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbohci!OHCI_PollIsoEndpoint+5d
fffff880`04fe7ed9 8bd3            mov     edx,ebx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbohci!OHCI_PollIsoEndpoint+5d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbohci

IMAGE_NAME:  usbohci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcc06

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDR_usbohci!OHCI_PollIsoEndpoint+5d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFE_INVALID_PHYSICAL_ADDR_usbohci!OHCI_PollIsoEndpoint+5d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



APC_INDEX_MISMATCH


Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090810-19188-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e11000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0304ee50
Debug session time: Wed Sep  8 12:55:35.403 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:25:37.698
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1, {7394056a, 0, ffff0000, fffff88006b73ca0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (1)
This is a kernel internal error. The most common reason to see this
bugcheck is when a filesystem or a driver has a mismatched number of
calls to disable and re-enable APCs. The key data item is the
Thread->KernelApcDisable field. A negative value indicates that a driver
has disabled APC calls without re-enabling them.  A positive value indicates
that the reverse is true. This check is made on exit from a system call.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000007394056a, address of system function (system call)
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Thread->ApcStateIndex << 8 | Previous ApcStateIndex
Arg3: 00000000ffff0000, Thread->KernelApcDisable
Arg4: fffff88006b73ca0, Previous KernelApcDisable

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
+3537386465373062
00000000`7394056a ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1

PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e80ca9 to fffff80002e81740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06b73a68 fffff800`02e80ca9 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`7394056a 00000000`00000000 00000000`ffff0000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06b73a70 fffff800`02e80be0 : ffffffff`fb010942 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06b73bb0 00000000`7394056a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x245
00000000`044ce4d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7394056a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
fffff800`02e80be0 4883ec50        sub     rsp,50h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_SysCallNum_109a_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_SysCallNum_109a_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (1)
This is a kernel internal error. The most common reason to see this
bugcheck is when a filesystem or a driver has a mismatched number of
calls to disable and re-enable APCs. The key data item is the
Thread->KernelApcDisable field. A negative value indicates that a driver
has disabled APC calls without re-enabling them.  A positive value indicates
that the reverse is true. This check is made on exit from a system call.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000007394056a, address of system function (system call)
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Thread->ApcStateIndex << 8 | Previous ApcStateIndex
Arg3: 00000000ffff0000, Thread->KernelApcDisable
Arg4: fffff88006b73ca0, Previous KernelApcDisable

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
+3537386465373062
00000000`7394056a ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1

PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e80ca9 to fffff80002e81740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06b73a68 fffff800`02e80ca9 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`7394056a 00000000`00000000 00000000`ffff0000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06b73a70 fffff800`02e80be0 : ffffffff`fb010942 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06b73bb0 00000000`7394056a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x245
00000000`044ce4d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7394056a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
fffff800`02e80be0 4883ec50        sub     rsp,50h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_SysCallNum_109a_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_SysCallNum_109a_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245

Followup: MachineOwner
---------




Ram Taktung nach dem Test auf das hier gestellt:
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5224/ramramtakt.png

Steht unter anderem auf 1,6V


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2010)

> Ja die steht die ganze Zeit schon auf 2T und 1,64V.



2T war aber in deinem letzten Screenshot (post #116) nicht eingestellt!



> Ram Taktung nach dem Test auf das hier gestellt:
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5224/ramramtakt.png
> Steht unter anderem auf 1,6V



So ist es jetzt aktuell eingestellt?


----------



## serafen (8. September 2010)

Ich habe dieses G.Skill-Paar absolut stabil mit 1,507 Volt laufen (glatt geht's ja selten); Timings 9-9-9-24-40 1T.

Die Werte habe ich fast 1:1 aus dem XMP-Profil entnommen (obwohl für Intel optimiert, jaaaa *ggg*); lediglich tRAS habe ich (wie auf den Modulen aufgedruckt) auf 24 gesetzt (XMP: 25).

Natürlich kann es, je nach Board, diesbezüglich Änderungen geben - derart massive Probleme, selbst auf Gigabyte-Boards, sind mir (gerade mit diesem Speicherkit) noch nicht untergekommen.

Sofern CR1 respektive 1T nicht stabil läuft, würde ich ebenfalls auf 2T runtergehen; mehr als 1,65 Volt legte ich jedoch in keinem Fall an - bei diesem Kit aber mehr als ungewöhnlich.

MfG.


----------



## Sibst (8. September 2010)

Thx für die schnellen Antworten.

Also ich versteh davon gerade mal die Hälfte xD
Was ist denn ein XMP-Profil? Würde es dir helfen wenn ich dir meine komplette Hardwarezusammenstellung zeigen würde? Mit Config-Daten? 

Vielleicht kannste das ja dann etwas besser untersuchen und beurteilen^^

@Simpel1970:
Genau so ises zur Zeit eingestellt.


EDIT: Hatte gerade wieder nen BSOD:

BAD_POOL_HEADER


Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090810-19047-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e51000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0308ee50
Debug session time: Wed Sep  8 17:45:02.839 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:46.524
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {3, fffff80003050d30, fffff80003050d30, fffff80003f80d30}

Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56 )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff80003050d30, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff80003050d30, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: fffff80003f80d30, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ff4d6f to fffff80002ec1740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0971d448 fffff800`02ff4d6f : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000003 fffff800`03050d30 fffff800`03050d30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0971d450 fffff800`02ea11ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`7249534e fffffa80`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xa56
fffff880`0971d540 fffff880`01403132 : fffff880`0971d6e0 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0404d088 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTagPriority+0x4a
fffff880`0971d5d0 fffff880`02dd0e29 : fffffa80`0404d000 00000000`00000070 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`0000007c : NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+0x356
fffff880`0971d7b0 fffff880`02dd28e8 : fffffa80`03997f20 fffffa80`03997e50 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`03997e88 : nsiproxy!NsippEnumerateObjectsAllParameters+0x305
fffff880`0971d9a0 fffff880`02dd29db : fffffa80`04c947f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000003 : nsiproxy!NsippDispatchDeviceControl+0x70
fffff880`0971d9e0 fffff800`031dc707 : fffffa80`05c92980 fffffa80`05c92980 fffffa80`03997f68 fffffa80`03997e50 : nsiproxy!NsippDispatch+0x4b
fffff880`0971da10 fffff800`031dcf66 : 00000000`04bff490 00000000`00000630 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x607
fffff880`0971db40 fffff800`02ec0993 : fffffa80`0685b060 00000000`04bff478 fffff880`0971dbc8 00000000`00000001 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`0971dbb0 00000000`77c6fdca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`04bff508 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77c6fdca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56
fffff800`02ff4d6f cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------



Hier komplettes Bild von CPU-Z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (8. September 2010)

Hmm. komisch das Ganze. Meint ihr nicht auch, dass eventuell das Board ne Macke hat ? Ich mein du hast ja jetzt schon den RAM getauscht. 

Du hattest früher mal geschrieben, dass du mit den Modulen einzeln keine Probleme hattest. Möglicher Weise sind ein oder mehrere Slots defekt.
Angeblich soll das im Bezug auf Gigabyteborads schon oft vorgekommen sein.


----------



## serafen (8. September 2010)

Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zwei verschiedene Speicherpärchen defekt bzw. inkompatibel sind, ist schon überschaubar, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren. Je länger ich mir das anschaue, desto eher würde ich auf eine Inkompatibilität des System bzw. eine Treiberproblematik in den Raum stellen wollen.

Wenn ich nach dem Screenshot gehe:

*Übertaktung rausnehmen:* lass die CPU mal im Standardtakt laufen, vor allem (erstmal) mit höherem VCore bzw. CPU Voltage auf AUTO
*BIOS-Update* durchführen: *Rev. 2.0* oder *Rev. 2.1*
*Speichertimings *auf 9-9-9-24-40 2T setzen
*System neu aufsetzen *(auch wenn es lästig erscheinen mag): aktuellen *Chipsatz- und Grafiktreiber* aufspielen (ich mache das immer gern manuell, also South Bridge-/AHCI-/Grafiktreiber, *RealTek HD-Audiotreiber*, *LAN-Treiber*, weitere Treiber (*USB 3.0*, individuelle Komponenten-Treiber usw.)
*Updates einspielen*
bitte mal vorübergehend/anfänglich auf *Antiviren-/Schutzlösungen verzichten* *& nicht unbedingt erforderliche Anwendungen deinstalliert lassen* (z. B. D**** Tools usw.)
*Hintergrundanwendungen minimieren* bzw. alles Unnötige abschalten
*Speichermodule ggf. einzeln (testen) in den jeweiligen Slots laufen lassen;* sofern tatsächlich Probleme mit den Slots anliegen > Board reklamieren
MfG.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> *Übertaktung rausnehmen:* lass die CPU mal im Standardtakt laufen, vor allem (erstmal) mit höherem VCore bzw. CPU Voltage auf AUTO
> *BIOS-Update* durchführen: *Rev. 2.0* oder *Rev. 2.1*
> *Speichertimings *auf 9-9-9-24-40 2T setzen
> *System neu aufsetzen *(auch wenn es lästig erscheinen mag): aktuellen *Chipsatz- und Grafiktreiber* aufspielen (ich mache das immer gern manuell, also South Bridge-/AHCI-/Grafiktreiber, *RealTek HD-Audiotreiber*, *LAN-Treiber*, weitere Treiber (*USB 3.0*, individuelle Komponenten-Treiber usw.)
> ...



 Genau so!

War die CPU-Übertaktung von Anfang an drin? Wie kann ich blos nicht danach gefragt haben...


----------



## Sibst (9. September 2010)

Die Taktung war so nicht von anfang an drin, die hab natürlich ich reingehauen, sollte auch keine Probleme bereiten denn es is ne Black Edition.
Die kann ich ohne weiteres erhöhen und laut Prime95 läufts stabil.

Selbst wenn ich die rausnehme kommen die BSODs

Hatte gerade nachm neustart gleich 3 Stück.



Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090910-14944-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0309be50
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 12:43:53.605 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:05.291
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8005885b30, fffffa8005885e10, fffff800031d95d0}

Probably caused by : wininit.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa8005885b30, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa8005885e10, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff800031d95d0, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa8005885b30

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: wininit

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_WerFault.exe

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000325a652 to fffff80002ece740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03adbb08 fffff800`0325a652 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05885b30 fffffa80`05885e10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03adbb10 fffff800`032033e3 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`059eab60 fffffa80`05885b30 fffffa80`06398060 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`03adbb50 fffff800`0318b80c : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05885b30 00000000`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x17946
fffff880`03adbba0 fffff800`02ecd993 : fffffa80`05885b30 fffff880`000000ff 00000000`00000e84 fffffa80`059eab60 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x20c
fffff880`03adbc20 00000000`77cc001a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0023d218 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77cc001a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  wininit.exe

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_WerFault.exe_IMAGE_wininit.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_WerFault.exe_IMAGE_wininit.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------





Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090910-15802-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e17000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03054e50
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 12:40:36.653 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.338
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck BE, {fffff8a0013c5ba0, 800000010fb68121, fffff88003997ff0, b}

Probably caused by : fileinfo.sys ( fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY (be)
An attempt was made to write to readonly memory.  The guilty driver is on the
stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a0013c5ba0, Virtual address for the attempted write.
Arg2: 800000010fb68121, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff88003997ff0, (reserved)
Arg4: 000000000000000b, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE

PROCESS_NAME:  avast.setup

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003997ff0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003997ff0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff80003028c01 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000000001d1
rdx=0f5058789271d1d1 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000320f93d rsp=fffff88003998180 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff8a00243e000  r9=00000000000002fd r10=ffffffffffffffff
r11=fffff8a0013c5ba0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!PfpRpRehashIfNeeded+0x15d:
fffff800`0320f93d 498903          mov     qword ptr [r11],rax ds:0001:fffff8a0`013c5ba0=000000280000000c
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f07ae2 to fffff80002e87740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03997e88 fffff800`02f07ae2 : 00000000`000000be fffff8a0`013c5ba0 80000001`0fb68121 fffff880`03997ff0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03997e90 fffff800`02e8582e : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000800 fffffa80`03973800 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4237e
fffff880`03997ff0 fffff800`0320f93d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0163aa80 fffff800`03028c88 fffff880`03998368 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`03998180 fffff800`032d3aba : 0000000a`f673f310 00000000`00000000 18b9db8c`12e5cf47 fffff800`03028c00 : nt!PfpRpRehashIfNeeded+0x15d
fffff880`039981c0 fffff800`02fa85b1 : fffffa80`04d20050 00000000`00000800 fffffa80`00000001 fffff8a0`021f46a0 : nt!PfpRpFileKeyUpdate+0x39a
fffff880`03998250 fffff880`010c455d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`039983e8 fffffa80`03a3fc70 : nt!PfFileInfoNotify+0x5a1
fffff880`039982e0 fffff880`010c4ba8 : fffffa80`04a7b800 fffff8a0`0166c680 fffff880`039984c0 fffff880`039984c0 : fileinfo!FIStreamLog+0x89
fffff880`039983b0 fffff880`010c43c8 : fffff8a0`0166c680 00000000`00000000 fffff880`039984c0 fffff880`039984c0 : fileinfo!FIStreamSetFileInfo+0x14c
fffff880`03998420 fffff880`010c2bdb : fffff140`03b8a9c7 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00001001 : fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+0x17c
fffff880`039984a0 fffff880`01073242 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0166c680 fffffa80`04914fb0 00000000`00000000 : fileinfo!FIPostCreateCallback+0x1c7
fffff880`03998530 fffff880`0107238b : fffffa80`04be6030 fffffa80`062b6d80 fffffa80`04944bb0 fffffa80`04944dd0 : fltmgr!FltpPerformPostCallbacks+0x392
fffff880`03998600 fffff880`010912b9 : fffffa80`04914c10 fffffa80`04a7b800 fffffa80`04914c00 fffffa80`04917de0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x39b
fffff880`03998690 fffff800`0318a807 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`0318a260 fffffa80`05c32940 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`03998740 fffff800`03180e84 : fffffa80`048ee8c0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05c14b10 fffffa80`06104701 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`039988d0 fffff800`03185e4d : fffffa80`05c14b10 fffff880`03998a30 fffffa80`00000042 fffffa80`039e1c90 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`039989d0 fffff800`0318c917 : fffff880`03998a80 00000000`00000005 fffffa80`06104701 00000000`00000001 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x1cd
fffff880`03998a80 fffff800`03196520 : 00000000`001ee068 fffff8a0`c0100080 fffff8a0`01b1da20 00000000`001ee080 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`03998b20 fffff800`02e86993 : fffffa80`0608f5c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06609440 fffff800`0319d414 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffff880`03998bb0 00000000`776702aa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`001edff8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x776702aa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89
fffff880`010c455d 4c8b1534c5ffff  mov     r10,qword ptr [fileinfo!FIGlobals+0x798 (fffff880`010c0a98)]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: fileinfo

IMAGE_NAME:  fileinfo.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc481

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY (be)
An attempt was made to write to readonly memory.  The guilty driver is on the
stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a0013c5ba0, Virtual address for the attempted write.
Arg2: 800000010fb68121, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff88003997ff0, (reserved)
Arg4: 000000000000000b, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE

PROCESS_NAME:  avast.setup

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003997ff0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003997ff0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff80003028c01 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000000001d1
rdx=0f5058789271d1d1 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000320f93d rsp=fffff88003998180 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff8a00243e000  r9=00000000000002fd r10=ffffffffffffffff
r11=fffff8a0013c5ba0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!PfpRpRehashIfNeeded+0x15d:
fffff800`0320f93d 498903          mov     qword ptr [r11],rax ds:0001:fffff8a0`013c5ba0=000000280000000c
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f07ae2 to fffff80002e87740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03997e88 fffff800`02f07ae2 : 00000000`000000be fffff8a0`013c5ba0 80000001`0fb68121 fffff880`03997ff0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03997e90 fffff800`02e8582e : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000800 fffffa80`03973800 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4237e
fffff880`03997ff0 fffff800`0320f93d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0163aa80 fffff800`03028c88 fffff880`03998368 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`03998180 fffff800`032d3aba : 0000000a`f673f310 00000000`00000000 18b9db8c`12e5cf47 fffff800`03028c00 : nt!PfpRpRehashIfNeeded+0x15d
fffff880`039981c0 fffff800`02fa85b1 : fffffa80`04d20050 00000000`00000800 fffffa80`00000001 fffff8a0`021f46a0 : nt!PfpRpFileKeyUpdate+0x39a
fffff880`03998250 fffff880`010c455d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`039983e8 fffffa80`03a3fc70 : nt!PfFileInfoNotify+0x5a1
fffff880`039982e0 fffff880`010c4ba8 : fffffa80`04a7b800 fffff8a0`0166c680 fffff880`039984c0 fffff880`039984c0 : fileinfo!FIStreamLog+0x89
fffff880`039983b0 fffff880`010c43c8 : fffff8a0`0166c680 00000000`00000000 fffff880`039984c0 fffff880`039984c0 : fileinfo!FIStreamSetFileInfo+0x14c
fffff880`03998420 fffff880`010c2bdb : fffff140`03b8a9c7 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00001001 : fileinfo!FIStreamGetInfo+0x17c
fffff880`039984a0 fffff880`01073242 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0166c680 fffffa80`04914fb0 00000000`00000000 : fileinfo!FIPostCreateCallback+0x1c7
fffff880`03998530 fffff880`0107238b : fffffa80`04be6030 fffffa80`062b6d80 fffffa80`04944bb0 fffffa80`04944dd0 : fltmgr!FltpPerformPostCallbacks+0x392
fffff880`03998600 fffff880`010912b9 : fffffa80`04914c10 fffffa80`04a7b800 fffffa80`04914c00 fffffa80`04917de0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x39b
fffff880`03998690 fffff800`0318a807 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`0318a260 fffffa80`05c32940 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x2a9
fffff880`03998740 fffff800`03180e84 : fffffa80`048ee8c0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05c14b10 fffffa80`06104701 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`039988d0 fffff800`03185e4d : fffffa80`05c14b10 fffff880`03998a30 fffffa80`00000042 fffffa80`039e1c90 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`039989d0 fffff800`0318c917 : fffff880`03998a80 00000000`00000005 fffffa80`06104701 00000000`00000001 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x1cd
fffff880`03998a80 fffff800`03196520 : 00000000`001ee068 fffff8a0`c0100080 fffff8a0`01b1da20 00000000`001ee080 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`03998b20 fffff800`02e86993 : fffffa80`0608f5c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06609440 fffff800`0319d414 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffff880`03998bb0 00000000`776702aa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`001edff8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x776702aa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89
fffff880`010c455d 4c8b1534c5ffff  mov     r10,qword ptr [fileinfo!FIGlobals+0x798 (fffff880`010c0a98)]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: fileinfo

IMAGE_NAME:  fileinfo.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc481

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_fileinfo!FIStreamLog+89

Followup: MachineOwner
---------





Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090910-18408-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03097e50
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 12:46:11.964 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:53.650
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 4E, {99, 101404, 0, 95104}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 0000000000101404, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000000, current page state
Arg4: 0000000000095104, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f5a38c to fffff80002eca740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`063b8f28 fffff800`02f5a38c : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`00101404 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`063b8f30 fffff800`02f3c9f7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`00002100 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`063b8f70 fffff800`02e9ec23 : fffffa80`05be0b30 fffff700`00001b6f 0000007f`fffffff8 fffff8a0`077e2d60 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x3223e
fffff880`063b9000 fffff800`02e9d68a : fffffa80`05be0b30 fffffa80`00000008 fffff8a0`00000d2b fffff880`00000000 : nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x307
fffff880`063b98b0 fffff800`031afdcf : fffff8a0`01529060 fffff880`063b9c20 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06156060 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`063b9900 fffff800`03188635 : 00000000`000000ff fffffa80`06156001 000007ff`fff64000 fffffa80`05b79b60 : nt!PspExitThread+0x92f
fffff880`063b99c0 fffff800`02ea71db : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`031c93b9 fffff8a0`02088d00 fffff8a0`00000010 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`063b99f0 fffff800`02ea7620 : 00000000`05c812f0 fffff880`063b9a70 fffff800`0318874c 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2eb
fffff880`063b9a70 fffff800`02ec9a37 : fffffa80`06156060 fffff880`063b9ca0 00000000`05c7f718 fffff880`063b9c28 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`063b9bb0 00000000`76f505aa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`05c7f6f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76f505aa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
fffff800`02f5a38c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c44a9

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Mainboard einen an der Klatsche hat und nicht der RAM, obwohl der AB UND ZU! laut Memtest Fehler aufweist.

Wie kann es denn sein, dass ich einen ganzen Tag lang Ruhe vor BSODs habe und am nächsten Tag muss ich erst 3 mal neustarten damit der Rechner schafft alle Treiber zu laden.

Manchmal erkennt er die Lan-Verbindung nicht, dann wiederum findet er die Soundtreiber nicht.


Ok, mit dem RAM den ich vorher drin hatte, hatte ich nicht sooo schlimme Probleme,
ich denke mal mit der Zeit verabschiedet sich das Board immer mehr^^

Ich kann ja jetzt auch alles zocken und so, läuft alles super.

Wenn der Rechner 1 mal normal hochgefahren ist, dann bleibt er auch oben. (Meistens!)^^

Im Moment kann ich leider nicht formatieren, muss hier am PC noch einiges fertig machen
und kann die Daten noch nicht auf ne externe kopieren.

Werde aber in den nächsten Tagen mal die Anweisungen von Serafan befolgen und schauen was passiert.

Habe da aber noch ne Frage, habe mit dem Board Programm, welches auf der CD war schon nen BIOS-Update gemacht. Sollte das nicht reichen? 
Könnte doch zu Problemen führen wenn ich jetzt noch was dazu installiere oder?


----------



## serafen (9. September 2010)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist nicht die aktuelle BIOS-Version aufgespielt, eine neuere Version könnte u. U. (ein paar) Probleme beheben; momentan hast Du die F2 geflasht, aktuell vom 05.08.2010 ist die F3D - zwar eine Beta, aber das muss nicht unbedingt nachteilig sein.

Ich bin mir fast sicher, mit einer sauberen Installation, aktuellem BIOS und Treibern sowie den korrekten Einstellungen läuft das System - avast scheint u. a. auch Probleme zu bereiten, ein vollständigen Virenscan wäre (sauber installiertes BS vorausgesetzt), ebenfalls eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Sibst (9. September 2010)

Na ich hatte das System ja schon neu aufgesetzt gehabt, nachträglich sind die RAM-Riegel dazu gekommen. Hatte nichts unnötiges installiert gehabt.

Ich bin mit Simpel1970 ja alles durchgegangen. 
Meinste neuauflegen sagt dem Rechner:
"Schau mal hier, da ist der und der Ram drin, jetzt weiste womit du arbeiten sollst!"

Also ich hab immer im Hinterkopf, dass alle PCs selbstständig denken und mich verarschen wollen xD


Wie gesagt, ich werde deinen Rat bald mal befolgen und alles neu Aufsetzen.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2010)

> Ich kann ja jetzt auch alles zocken und so, läuft alles super.
> Wenn der Rechner 1 mal normal hochgefahren ist, dann bleibt er auch oben.



Das hört sich dann eher nach dem Cold-Boot-Bug der G.Skill RAM an: Bluescreens nur nach einem Kaltstart. Wenn der PC dann läuft, läuft er problemlos.
Der ColdBootBug (kannst du nach googeln: G.Skill Cold Boot Bug) tritt *nur* nach dem Kaltstart auf, wenn der PC mehrere Stunden aus war.
Ist das bei dir der Fall, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als die RAM (erneut) umzutauschen. Dies betrifft natürlich nicht alle G.Skill RAM, du könntest daher den gleichen RAM wieder nehmen.


----------



## Sibst (9. September 2010)

Cold Boot Bug oO? WTF? Warum zur Hölle gibt es sowas?
Ich mein, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm wenn er nicht gleich hochfährt, 
dann geb ich ihm halt 5 Minuten^^ Trotzdem kommen ja immernoch BSODs.

Kann man mir nicht 1 mal nen RAM vorschlagen bei dem es keine Probleme gibt?
Ist ja echt unzumutbar, wenn ich mir das nächste mal nen Rechner kaufe dann nen fertig Teil,
da hab ich solche Probleme nicht, kostet zwar mehr aber das nehm ich dann in kauf...

Also du sagst genau den selben RAM einfach nochmal holen? Also einfach umtauschen?
Das werde ich dann wohl machen bevor ich formatiere.

Ich warte aber erstmal auf Serafen, vielleicht fällt ihm dazu noch was ein.

Gerade auch wieder als ich hier antworten wollte kam nen: 

BAD_POOL_HEADER


Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\090910-19234-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03057e50
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 15:08:59.025 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:14:41.336
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {3, fffff88005bf6fd0, fffff88005776fd0, fffff88005bf6fd0}

Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56 )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff88005bf6fd0, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff88005776fd0, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: fffff88005bf6fd0, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  sidebar.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002fbdd6f to fffff80002e8a740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07b45078 fffff800`02fbdd6f : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000003 fffff880`05bf6fd0 fffff880`05776fd0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07b45080 fffff960`000d29e9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`07b45200 7fffffff`7fffffff 80000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xa56
fffff880`07b45170 fffff960`000d635f : 00000000`00000618 fffff880`07b45200 fffff900`c0a47088 00000000`00000000 : win32k!AllocateObject+0x109
fffff880`07b451b0 fffff960`00255ff4 : fffff900`c01fffe8 00000618`00000000 0000029f`00000001 fffff960`000e41c5 : win32k!RGNMEMOBJ::vInitialize+0x27
fffff880`07b451e0 fffff960`000478cf : fffff900`c01fffe8 00000000`00000050 fffff880`07b45280 00000000`00000001 : win32k!RGNOBJ::bExpand+0x1c
fffff880`07b45220 fffff960`0003fa90 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`07b45360 fffff880`07b45310 00000000`0000000e : win32k!RGNOBJ::bMerge+0xdf
fffff880`07b45280 fffff960`00256248 : fffff900`c0081040 00000000`00000001 fffff880`07b45360 00000000`00000001 : win32k!RGNOBJ::iCombine+0x1cc
fffff880`07b452e0 fffff960`001d0d0d : fffff880`07b45360 00000000`00000003 fffff880`07b45520 00000000`00000000 : win32k!RGNOBJ::bSet+0xe8
fffff880`07b45340 fffff960`00216ae1 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000050 00000000`00000000 fffff960`00076560 : win32k!GreExtCreateRegion+0x8d
fffff880`07b45430 fffff800`02e89993 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000050 fffff880`07b452d0 fffff900`c0081000 : win32k!NtGdiExtCreateRegion+0xc9
fffff880`07b454a0 000007fe`fd6d93ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`02b6bd38 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`fd6d93ea


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56
fffff800`02fbdd6f cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------


----------



## serafen (9. September 2010)

Naja, was soll mir noch großartig dazu einfallen? Im letzten Screenshot stand bei den Speichertimings der tRC-Wert auf 33 - was grundsätzlich (tRAS + tRP) grundsätzlich richtig ist, evtl. lassen sich die Probleme umgehen, indem Du im BIOS die betreffenden Parameter auf AUTO belässt, also lediglich 9-9-9-24 2T manuell einstellen; große Auswirkungen auf die Performance hat es zwar nicht, aber durchaus der Stabilität zuträglich (der 33er-Wert ist rechnerisch das Minimum ...).

System neu aufsetzen ist natürlich immer eine der letzten Optionen, aber wenn zwei Personen ein System aufspielen, kommt am Ende nicht immer Vergleichbares raus ... 
- nur, um absolut sicher zu gehen, würde ich in diesem Zuge auch das aktuelleste BIOS flashen und korrekten CMOS-Reset durchführen (gezogener Netzstecker).

Bezüglich des Speichers: in der *QVL* des Herstellers ist u. a. das *ECO-Kit von G.Skill* enthalten - dann ist das CL9er-Kit von Dir mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch kompatibel.

Im Übrigen, soweit ich das korrekt verstanden habe, wurde der Rechner doch komplett beim Händler gekauft, oder (und bereits geprüft)?! - Allein schon diesem Grund würde ich so wenig wie möglich selbst daran rumtüfteln, sondern eine Überprüfung, ggf. Mängelbeseitigung und ein stabiles System verlangen!

Deine beschriebenen Fehlermeldungen kannst Du ja zu Dokumentationszwecken mitnehmen; ein kleines Fehlerprotokoll, wann genau die Probleme auftraten, ebenfalls anfertigen und ab damit. Man kann sich zwar selbst darum kümmern, aber allein der Zeit-/Nutzenaufwand steht doch im krassen Missverhältnis!

Sofern das System neu aufgespielt ist, aktuelles BIOS und Treiber eingespielt sind sowie richtig konfiguriert wurde: das System einfach zum Händler bringen


----------



## Sibst (9. September 2010)

Ok werde dann mal alles protokollieren, das Problem ist nur, der Händler ist Hardwareversand.de
Wenn ich den kompletten Rechner dahin schicke, 
heulen die mir hinterher die Ohren voll von wegen "Ja das hätte auch auf dem Weg hier hin passieren können"...

Ich rufe da morgen einfach mal an, schildere denen meine Probleme usw. und frage dann nach ob es in Ordnung ist, 
den Rechner in einem PC-Laden meiner Wahl auf Kosten des Hardwareversands überprüfen zu lassen.



EDIT: Ich verstehe nur nicht was ich da alles auf der AMD Seite runterladen soll, da is sooo viel xD

Bevor ich da jetzt noch was falsches runterlade und installiere...

ATI CrossFireX™ Application Profiles -> Windows 7 64-bit -> Display Driver 10.8 vom 8/25/2010 (Was ist mit CCC? brauche ich nicht oder?)

Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> Windows 7 64-bit -> Optional Downloads -> South Bridge Driver (+ Raid Driver for Windows 7?)

Das mit dem Lan-Treiber verstehe ich nicht. Da steht was von Win7 und Server...


Edit2: Habe die RAM-Riegel jetzt nochmal in die anderen Slots gesteckt. Hier läufts genauso, wie mir schon jemand sagte:

"Ein defekter Ram kann die schönsten Fehlermeldungen produzieren"

Also ises doch NUR der Ram oder? Ich hoffe doch, dann muss ich nicht den kompletten Rechner auseinander nehmen.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2010)

> dann geb ich ihm halt 5 Minuten^^ Trotzdem kommen ja immernoch BSODs.



Wie denn nun? Wenn es der Cold-Boot-Bug wäre, müsste er -einmal richtig hochgefahren- auch stabil bleiben.



> Also ises doch NUR der Ram oder? Ich hoffe doch, dann muss ich nicht den kompletten Rechner auseinander nehmen.



Es deutet alles darauf hin.


----------



## Sibst (10. September 2010)

Vielleicht kann ich es ja doch noch beheben. Habe gerade etwas gefunden:



> Du kannst mal folgendes probieren:
> Speicherspannung um eine Stufe erhöhen
> CPU-NB Spannung um eine Stufe erhöhen
> Speicherverwaltung von "unganged"auf "ganged" stellen




Die NB Spannung habe ich bisher noch nicht 1 mal angerührt und die Speicherverwaltung genauso wenig.


----------



## Rayza (11. September 2010)

> Wenn ich den kompletten Rechner dahin schicke,
> heulen die mir hinterher die Ohren voll von wegen "Ja das hätte auch auf dem Weg hier hin passieren können"...



Nä, machen die nicht 
Hab auch ein Problem mit dem RAM + Mainboard (hab auch einen Thread mit Bluescreens)
Rechner dorthin geschickt, Probleme geschildert.
HWV: Kein Problem, wir machen alles (BIOS Einstellungen usw.)
Obwohl ich ein Mugen 2 hab ( der eigl. nicht eingebaut und versendet wird) hat der Supporter gesagt das sich da was machen lässt


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2010)

Sibst schrieb:


> Die NB Spannung habe ich bisher noch nicht 1 mal angerührt und die Speicherverwaltung genauso wenig.


 
Und? Besser geworden?


----------



## Sibst (13. September 2010)

Leider nein. Hab heute morgen das Retourepaket zurückgeschickt. 
Denke mal gegen Ende der Woche kommt die Lieferung hier wieder an^^


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2010)

Ok. Dann viel Glück mit dem neuen RAM.


----------



## Rayza (16. September 2010)

Sibst schrieb:


> Leider nein. Hab heute morgen das Retourepaket zurückgeschickt.
> Denke mal gegen Ende der Woche kommt die Lieferung hier wieder an^^



mach dir keine falsche hoffnung 

hab auch ca. 2 wochen gewartet da die viel zutun haben (laut support)


----------



## Sibst (22. September 2010)

Heute kam der neue RAM und bis jetzt läufts. 
Anfangs hatte ich zwar wieder BSODs, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Ich melde mich wenn wieder was passiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2010)

Prima, das ging ja recht fix.

Kannst du bitte noch einen CPU-Z Sreenshot (Reiter Memory und SPD) machen.


----------



## Sibst (22. September 2010)

Hier haste^^

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/7343/ramramram.png

Vorhin hatte ich auch einmal das Problem, dass der Rechner IM Bios abgekackt ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2010)

Wenn es weiterhin Probleme gibt, würde ich noch die CL9 Timings (Jedec #4) testen. Alternativ Spannung etwas nach oben.


----------



## Sibst (23. September 2010)

Die selben Probleme wie vorher auch. Wie gesagt, formatieren kann ich im Moment noch nicht. Die Daten die ich sichern will kann ich nicht einfach kopieren. Das mit den CL9 Timings habe ich nicht ganz verstanden (ises das mit 8-8-8-24 ?)aber die Spannung habe ich auf 1,6V erhöht.



Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\092310-13681-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03098e50
Debug session time: Thu Sep 23 10:17:00.328 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.623
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
..................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa7fb804d758, 2, 0, fffff8800485ddad}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa7fb804d758, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800485ddad, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800031030e0
 fffffa7fb804d758 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
usbehci!EHCI_InterruptDpcEx+291
fffff880`0485ddad 8b8fb80000b3    mov     ecx,dword ptr [rdi-4CFFFF48h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002f8ba50 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002f8ba50)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000002000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000002
rdx=000000004f444648 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800485ddad rsp=fffff88002f8bbe0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=000000004f444648  r9=0000000000000008 r10=000000000000863a
r11=fffffa80039bcede r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
usbehci!EHCI_InterruptDpcEx+0x291:
fffff880`0485ddad 8b8fb80000b3    mov     ecx,dword ptr [rdi-4CFFFF48h] ds:000c:ffffffff`b30000b8=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ecaca9 to fffff80002ecb740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f8b908 fffff800`02ecaca9 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa7f`b804d758 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f8b910 fffff800`02ec9920 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`039c4c00 fffff880`02f8bb80 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02f8ba50 fffff880`0485ddad : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`052af830 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`02f8bbe0 fffff880`0482d474 : fffffa80`0504c1a0 00000000`00000201 fffffa80`0504c1a0 00000000`00000018 : usbehci!EHCI_InterruptDpcEx+0x291
fffff880`02f8bc70 fffff800`02ed6bfc : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`0504c050 fffffa80`0504d178 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_IsrDpc+0x178
fffff880`02f8bcd0 fffff800`02ed3eea : fffff880`02f63180 fffff880`02f6dfc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0482d2fc : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff880`02f8bd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02f8c000 fffff880`02f86000 fffff880`02f8bd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !usbehci
    fffff8800485ddb2 - usbehci!EHCI_InterruptDpcEx+296
	[ 00:b3 ]
1 error : !usbehci (fffff8800485ddb2)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  ONE_BYTE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BYTE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BYTE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------





Spoiler



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\SibstLP\Desktop\092310-16988-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0309ce50
Debug session time: Thu Sep 23 18:05:47.762 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:45:08.432
Loading Kernel Symbols
..............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {3, fffff8800285fc40, fffff8800285ee00, fffff8800285ee00}

Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56 )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff8800285fc40, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff8800285ee00, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: fffff8800285ee00, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003002d6f to fffff80002ecf740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0474a998 fffff800`03002d6f : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000003 fffff880`0285fc40 fffff880`0285ee00 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0474a9a0 fffff960`001b4d82 : 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c2ad5010 00000000`6c777355 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0xa56
fffff880`0474aa90 00000000`00000000 : fffff900`c2ad5010 00000000`6c777355 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c0c56100 : 0xfffff960`001b4d82


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56
fffff800`03002d6f cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (24. September 2010)

CL9 Timings: 9-9-9-25-40; Command Rate 2T. Spannung zunächst auf 1,50V, bei Problemen bis 1,65V (in Schritten) erhöhen.

Bleiben die Probleme, die RAM Frequenz zusätzlich auf 1066mhz (533mhz) senken.


----------



## Sibst (29. September 2010)

Also auf 9-9-9-25 stehts, was du mit der 40 meinst weis ich nich, 2T is klar.
1066Hz is auch drin und die Spannung mittlerweile auf 1,6V

Trotzdem treten noch welche auf.


So, jetzt hab ich echt n Problem. Nach dem Neustart hab ich plötzlich nen anderen Desktop und der meint, jedes mal wenn ich den Benutzer hier verlasse wird alles was neu auf den Desktop kam gelöscht.

Dann geh ich aus dem Benutzer raus, will in meinen rein und dann bin ich wieder im selben wo alles zurückgesetzt wurde...

WTF? Was geht denn hier ab? Ich blick nimmer durch, nimmer lange und das Teil fliegt vom Balkon >.<


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2010)

Mit 40 meine ich die Row Cycle Time.

Das ist ja wirklich zum Haare rausreißen. Hast du die neuen RAM bereits mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?

Mit der 7er Chipsatzreihe gab es bei manchen Boards i.V.m. dem PII X4 Probleme mit den 9er Timings. Das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit (sofern Memtest wieder keine Fehler findet). Ob es etwas bringt...dachte eigentlich, die Probleme gibt es bei den aktuellen 8er Chipsatzreiher nicht mehr.

Stelle die Timings auf 8-8-8-28-42 @2T @1,65V.

Hast du die Festplatte auch schon auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## Sibst (29. September 2010)

Festplatte alles okay, die anderen Settings werde ich mal testen. Memtest habe ich auch noch nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. September 2010)

Und noch mit Memtest prüfen, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Sibst (30. September 2010)

Laut Memtest ist alles in Ordnung, trotzdem hin und wieder noch BSODs, liegt warscheinlich echt an Treiberproblemen. Werde die Tage mal formatieren.

Bräuchte halt nur nochmal Hilfe bei der Treibersammlung, also welche ich jetzt genau für was in welcher Reihenfolge brauche.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Ich gehe bei der Installation immer wie folgt vor:

Betriebssystem installieren
Updates des Betriebssystems installieren
Chipsatztreiber (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> South Bridge Driver, AHCI Treiber (sofern AHCI eingestellt ist))
USB3 Treiber (von der Gigabyte Seite)
Soundtreiber 
Grafikkartentreiber

(LAN Treiber installiere ich i.d.R. nicht extra)

wobei ich auch -zum testen- die Installation der Treiber beliebig geändert habe, ohne dass es jemals Probleme gab.


----------



## Sibst (30. September 2010)

Also bevor ich da was falsches runterlade würd ich das gern mit jemanden zusammen machen per TeamViewer oder so oder Skypeübertragung.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Da muss ich passen, da ich mit/über das Geschäft Online bin und auf den Geräten keine andere (als die installierte) Software nutzen/installieren darf.

GA-870A-UD3 - das ist dein Board...richtig?

Schau dir die Links an. Da kann man -im Prinzip- nichts falsches runterladen. Falls du zu der einen oder anderen Datei/Link eine Frage hast, immer raus damit (sofern sich hier niemand findet, der dich mit TeamViewer oder Skype unterstützen kann).


----------



## Sibst (30. September 2010)

Dann warte ich auf Serafan, er hatte mir schonmal angeboten sich meinen PC per TeamViewer anzuschauen^^


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Ok


----------



## Sibst (30. September 2010)

Hab hier noch was schönes aus der Computerverwaltung.

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/1678/unbenanntrsk.png


Nen Kollege und ich grübeln gerade darüber oO?

Ihr seit aber sicher dass das Netzteil auf Volllast keine Probleme machen dürfte? 
Könnte also an den BIOS Einstellungen der Stromversorgung liegen oder nicht?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2010)

Wenn das NT auf Vollast Probleme macht würdest du schnell mitbekommen (PC würde i.d.R. schlagartig ausgehen).

Der Ereignis ID Eintrag 41 (Kernel Power) besagt lediglich, dass dir das System in den letzten Stunde zwei mal abgeschmiert ist. Ob das an einer Bios-Spannungseinstellung liegt, ist vollkommen offen.


----------



## Sibst (1. Oktober 2010)

Hier nochmal nach nem neuen BIOS Update die RAM Config:

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/535/asasasasasasa.png

BIOS-Beeb


2x lang

3x lang

2x lang 1x kurz


Bei Everest Home wird die Graka sogar 4 mal aufgelistet *thumbs up*


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2010)

Probiere erneut die Einstellung "Command Rate" 2T. Spannung erst einmal auf "AUTO" lassen. Bleiben die Probleme (ich traue mich das ja fast nicht mehr zu schreiben) ... die Spannung wieder schrittweise erhöhen.

Was willst du mit den Beep Codes sagen? Die treten bei jedem Start auf und auch in der Reihenfolge?

Folgendes fällt mir noch ein.
-Graka: deine alte Grafikkarte noch mal versuchen einzubauen und damit zu testen.
-Stromversorgung: Ist dein PC an einer Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen? Wenn ja, PC direkt an eine Steckdose hängen. Was für ein NT ist eingebaut?
-Temperaturen: Bei Last (Prime95, Furmark) die CPU und Grafikkartentemperatur beobachten.

Hilft auch das alles nichts, solltest du erneut die Hardware reklamieren. Zunächst erneut den RAM (keine Geil oder G.Skill mehr) - z.B. Corsair oder Kingston ausprobieren.
Als nächstes (wenn es mit dem neuen -nun 3. RAM Riegeln- auch nicht besser wird) das Motherboard reklamieren.


----------



## Sibst (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich formatiere jetzt, resette das BIOS, installiere Windoof und den anderen Kram, 
pack den PC an eine seperate Leitung (hängt im Moment mit an der Leitung an der auch der TV und die XBOX angeschlossen sind), 
teste dann nochmal falls es nicht läuft die verschiedenen BIOS Einstellungen und wenn es dann nicht läuft, 
fahr ich da persönlich hin, liefere den PC dort ab und warte vor deren Tür bis die fertig sind und mich davon überzeugt haben dass der PC 100% läuft.


Ja die Beebtöne kommen immer wenn der PC abgeschmiert ist.

Den Namen vom Netzteil habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf und habe die Rechnung im Moment auch nicht hier, ist aber ein 550er, kein NoName.

Zur alten Graka = Die ist Schrott.

EDIT: Jetzt kann ich noch nicht mal formatieren oO???

Der startet CMD:

X:\Windows\System32\wpeinit oder so^^ Naja, dann warte ich, passiert nix, schliesse das Teil und dann startet er neu -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2010)

Bringe das Teil zurück und lasse ihn durchchecken. Evtl. liegt das Problem beim Motherboard (Defekt) und/oder beim inkompatiblen RAM. Das ist vor allem nervenschonender.


----------



## Sibst (3. Oktober 2010)

Habe formatiert (war meine eigene Dummheit, hatte die falsche CD drin xD)

Der PC läuft jetzt nachdem ich die Ram Riegel anders angeordnet habe... Ja ich weis..., hätt ich auch früher testen können, naja.

Problem ist jetzt nur, dass da was mit der Festplattengeschwindigkeit nicht stimmt.

Ich konnte komischerweise die Sata Raid Treiber nicht installieren, 
keine Ahnung woran das liegt.
Ich habe die Treiber für Win7 64Bit runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren, 
er meint aber es wäre mit meinem System nicht kompatibel. 

Wenn das behoben ist sind wir hier fertig und ihr habt Ruhe vor mir xD


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hast du ein Raid eingerichtest, oder wieso willst du die Raid Treiber installieren?

Bezüglich der Festplattengeschwindigkeit, mache mit HDTune einen Benchmark und poste das Ergebnis.

Das mit dem "nervenschonend" galt deinen Nerven (nicht meinen ). Von mir aus können wir hier noch 10 Jahre weiter posten .


----------



## Sibst (4. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, jetzt läuft alles.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja Prima 

D.h. seit dem Umstecken der RAM läuft es?
Und was war jetzt mit den Treibern und der HDD-Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Sibst (5. Oktober 2010)

Is alles wieder im Lot^^ Könnte nicht besser laufen


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2010)

Klasse! Was lange währt...

Gut, dass du den Rechner noch nicht den Balkon runtergeschmissen hast


----------



## Sibst (9. Oktober 2010)

Naja ok... eines wäre da noch. Da der Arbeitsspeicher jetzt nicht mehr im Dual-Channel läuft, rendert mein PC ja auch langsamer. Kann ich da noch was reißen oder bleibt das jetzt so?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2010)

Mach bitte zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD).


----------



## Sibst (11. Oktober 2010)

Hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können xD

Also hier das Bild und ich hab noch ein paar Fragen.

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6131/cpuzbericht.png

1. Wieso darf ich den RAM nicht um Dual Channel laufen lassen, wenn doch auf der Packund des RAMS groß und fett DUAL CHANNEL steht?

2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Drehzahl meines Sience Mugen 2 zu erhöhen? Im Bios hab ich dazu keine Einstellung gefunden.

3. Brauche ich einen "Adapter" für den CPU-Fan-Anschluss um ihn auch noch an einem "Regler" anschließen zu können?

4. Wieso kann ich die CPU nur auf 3,7Ghz laufen lassen? 
Ok ich könnte es höher stellen aber dann läuft die CPU schon im Leerlauf auf 45°C, deswegen auch die Frage mit dem CPU-Lüfter.

5. Kann ich noch was an der RAM Taktung umstellen damit er schneller läuft?

6. Wenn ich den CPU Multiplikator hoch stelle, sollte ich dann nicht auch die Spannung von der CPU und der NB etwas erhöhen?


So, das wars^^ Thx fürs grübeln!


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Oktober 2010)

zu 1. Du darfst und solltest den RAM auch im Dual Channel laufen lassen. 

zu 2. Der Lüfter des Mugen ist PWM gesteuert. Wird die CPU zu warm, dreht der Lüfter automatisch hoch. Die PWM Steuerung kannst du im Bios deaktivieren. Der Lüfter dreht dann mit 100%.

zu 3. Da der CPU-Fan Anschluss selbst über PWM regelt, benötigst du eigentlich keine separate Steuerung.

zu 4. Jede CPU und jedes Motherboard ist nicht gleich gut übertaktbar. Nur weil einige Prozzis bis 4 Ghz kommen (oder höher) gilt das nicht für jedes Modell. Die Idle Temps spielen dabei eigentlich keine Rolle, wichtiger sind die Temperaturen unter Last.

zu 5. Stecke den RAM wieder um (Dimm 1-2 oder 3-4), damit er im Dual Channel läuft. Probiere mit den RAM Einstellungen, ob du einen stabilen Betrieb hinbekommst. Ganz wichtig! Lasse die CPU bis dahin unübertaktet laufen.

zu 6. Wenn das Sys dann stabil läuft, musst du mit Erhöhung des Mulitplikators ggf. auch die CPU Spannung erhöhen. Die NB Spannung würde ich auf AUTO lassen!


----------



## Sibst (11. Oktober 2010)

1.Seitdem die Ram Riegel NICHT mehr im Dualchannel laufen lasse, hatte ich keinen einzigen BSOD mehr.

2.Ich möchte den CPU Lüfter seperat auf verschiedene Temperaturen anpassen können, kann dies also knicken weil der Anschluss fehlt oder? 
Der soll ja nicht dauerhaft mit 100% laufen.

3. Siehe 2.

4. Bis zu 3,8Ghz sollte die CPU aber schon laufen können.

5. Werde ich denke ich mal nicht tun, siehe 1.

6. Ok, werde ich machen.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Oktober 2010)

1. Was dafür spricht, dass ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vorliegt. Was entweder an der CPU, am RAM oder am Motherboard hängen kann.
Falls es im Dual Channel wieder zu Problemen kommt (das einfach umstecken der RAM hat derartige Probleme auch schon oft gelöst), teste mit einer RAM Frequenz von 1066mhz (533mhz) bei den aktuellen Timings.

2. Was für ein Anschluss soll den Fehlen. Die PWM-Steuerung variiert die Lüfterdrehzahl in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur automatisch.

3. Siehe 2. meines Erachtens ist bei der Lüftersteuerung keine extra Regelung erforderlich. Da es aber dein PC ist, musst du wissen, ob du dir dafür eine extra Lüftersteuerung kaufst.

4. Sollte schon, die Garantie kann dir aber keiner geben.

5. Solange du noch Garantie auf den RAM hast, würde ich das probieren. Lässt sich der RAM nicht dazu überreden -> umtauschen.


----------



## Sibst (15. Oktober 2010)

Ne funzt alles nich. Gibt wieder BSODs, hab da aber nen anderes Problem, gehört aber eigentlich nicht hier rein.

Ich habe in meinen Audioeinstellungen kein Stereomix, der ist aber sau wichtig in meinem Fall, hat da jemand nen Plan wie ich das hinkriegen kann?

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/120/audioseinstellung.png


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es den Eintrag Stereo-Mix bei Win7 überhaupt noch?

Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste in die Audiogeräte und wähle "deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen" aus.
Ist der Stereo-Mix nun da? Kannst du das Gerät aktivieren?

Soundtreiber ist in der aktuellsten Version installiert?


----------



## Sibst (18. Oktober 2010)

Also unter deaktivierte Geräte ist es auch nicht. Soundtreiber aktuell? Ich habe hier den RealTek HD Audiomanager, keine Ahnung ob der aktuell is, die Version sehe ich da auch nirgends.

Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen dass ich keine Boxen angeschlossen habe sondern nur ein USB Headset?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann probiere es mal mit dem aktuellsten Realtek-Treiber.

Ob es nun am Headset liegt, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Habe gestern bei zwei PC´s (jeweils Win7-64bit) nachgesehen. Einer mit Onboard (dort war der Eintrag unter den deaktivierten Geräten vorhanden) und einer mit Soundkarte (dort war kein Stereomix) vorhanden.
Woran das nun im Detail liegt, kann ich dir nicht genauer erklären. 

Das können die User im Sound und Hifi Unterforum sicherlich besser.

Um zum Problem zurück zu kommen. Reklamiere den G.Skill RAM. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Probleme (nicht die Stereo-Mix Sache ) durch den RAM selbst verursacht werden.


----------



## Sibst (23. Oktober 2010)

So also irgendwas stimmt da immernoch nicht mit dem Rechner!

Letztens bin ich mal afk gegangen und hatte nichts laufen, als ich wieder kam war der Bildschirm Blau!

Ganz selten kommt auch mal ein Anzeigetreiber Fehler.

Und vorhin wollte ich Dungeon Siege 2 starten und dann kam dass hier:

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/2208/hardwarefehler.png
http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/7105/ds2errordrecksscheisse.png


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ohne weiteren Austausch der Hardware kommen wir vermutlich nicht weiter (was kannst du denn von Bekannten austesten? (Grafikkarte, NT)?


----------



## Sibst (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich will da nix mehr austauschen, mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als den kompletten Rechner nochmal zurück zu schicken um alles überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. Oktober 2010)

nun nach dem Studium des threads
mein urteil schon mal die festplatte überprüft ?
alle kabel kontrolliert,den ram in asychronen modus laufen lassen. und die nb auf 1800 gestellt.
es läuft ja meist auf den dx fehler hin,das kann vram oder ram sein aber auch eine defekte festplatte.
oder wackeliges sata kabel.
sehr selten ist der PCIE steckplatz beschädigt.oder die grafikkarte hat einen weg vram fehler.
wahrscheinlicher ist es das die festplatte fehler produziert.
mal das systemlaufwerk mit einen neuen sata kabel tauschen und die platte mal mit chkdsk durchlaufen lassen von einen anderen OS aus.auf einer anderen festplatte.
beim ram würd ich sagen das dies eine inkompaktibilität ist.da muss man probieren welche einstellung passt.
wenn du pesch hast läuft dann nur ddr 533 mit standardspannung.die anderen dann mit mehgr volt. und höheren timing.
Wichtige timings sind nur 
cr cas der rest sollte auf auto bleiben.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Sibst,

hat sich bei Überprüfung inzwischen etwas ergeben?

Viele Grüße


----------

